# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  وظائف

## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="1 80"]تسليم نماذج طلب الالتحاق الأولي للكليات العسكرية السبت المقبل 
الرياض
أعلنت اللجنة المركزية لقبول طلاب الكليات العسكرية بوزارة الدفاع والطيران عن بدء تسليم نموذج طلب الالتحاق الأولي لراغبي الالتحاق بالكليات العسكرية التابعة لوزارة الدفاع والطيران لطلاب الثانوية العامة التابعة لوزارة التربية والتعليم لهذا العام 1425هـ في تخصصات العلوم الطبيعية والتقنية والإدارية والاجتماعية والشرعية والعربية.
وسيبدأ تسليم نموذج طلب الالتحاق الأولي للطالب أو من ينوب عنه يوم السبت المقبل وينتهي بنهاية دوام يوم الأربعاء الموافق 28 ربيع الثاني 1425هـ من الساعة السابعة والنصف صباحاً وحتى الساعة الثانية والنصف ظهراً طيلة أيام الأسبوع عدا يوم الجمعة وسيكون الاستلام من مكاتب اللجنة التالية:
1- الرياض مكتب اللجنة المركزية بكلية الملك عبدالعزيز الحربية بالعيينة البوابة الشمالية للكلية.
2- المنطقة الجنوبية/ مركز الإسناد الهندسي بخميس مشيط.
3- المنطقة الغربية/ قيادة المنطقة الغربية بجدة.
4- المنطقة الشمالية الغربية/ بوابة مركز ومدرسة المظلات الشرقية التابعة لمدينة الملك عبدالعزيز العسكرية بتبوك.
5- المنطقة الشرقية/ مركز التدريب التابع لمدينة الملك فهد العسكرية بالشرقية.
6- منطقة القصيم/ المعهد الملكي الفني للقوات البرية بالقصيم/ البوابة الشمالية. 
وأحاطت اللجنة علم الطلبة المتقدمين أن هناك شرطاً أساسياً للقبول إضافة لشروط القبول وهو إجراء اختبار القدرات في أحد فروع المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم وتسليم ما يثبت ذلك ضمن مستندات طلب الالتحاق.
وأفادت أنه سيتم الإعلان لاحقاً عن موعد إعادة النموذج إلى نفس المكاتب المستلم منها. 
واشترطت اللجنة للقبول ما يلي:
1- أن يكون المتقدم سعودي الأصل والمنشأ/ واستثنت اللجنة من ولد أو نشأ مع والده أثناء خدمته للدولة خارج المملكة.
2- أن يكون حسن الأخلاق والسمعة وغير محكوم عليه بحد شرعي أو في جريمة مخلة بالشرف أو الأمانة وألا يكون مطروداً من إحدى الكليات أو المعاهد لأي سبب.
3- أن يكون حاصلاً على شهادة الثانوية/ العلوم الطبيعية الإدارية والاجتماعية الشرعية والعربية التقنية/ فقط ومن خريجي هذا العام/ انتظام نهاري/ ولا يقبل خريجو الأعوام السابقة وألا تقل نسبته عن 80% للتخصص العلمي والتقني لعموم الكليات و85% للتخصص الإداري والشرعي لكلية الملك عبدالعزيز الحربية فقط.
4- أن يكون قد أدى اختبار القدرات وأن يحضر ما يثبت ذلك.
5- ألا يقل عمره عن 17 عاماً ولا يزيد عن 24 عاماً عند بداية العام الدراسي الحالي.
6- أن يجتاز الفحص الطبي والمقابلة الشخصية واختبار اللياقة البدنية والاختبار التحريري وأن يكون غير متزوج.
7- أن يتناسب طوله مع وزنه بحيث يكون الحد الأدنى (165 سم 52 كلجم) والحد الأعلى ( 188 سم 95 كلجم).
8- لا يقبل أي كشف طبي سوى ما يصدر من اللجنة الطبية التابعة للجنة المركزية لقبول طلاب الكليات العسكرية وتعد نتائج الفحص الطبي نهاية ولا يحق للطالب المطالبة بإعادة الكشف الطبي أو معرفة أسباب عدم اللياقة الطبية.
9- أن يجتاز اختبار القبول الشامل ويحصل على الحد الأدنى المعتمد في اختبارات الذكاء.
10- أن يجتاز اختبار القدرات الخاصة للكليات التي تحتاج إلى ذلك.
11- أي تكرار في تقديم الطلب سوف يلغي الطلب من قبل اللجنة المركزية.[/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="1 80"]شركة سابك تطلب موظفيييييييين
عددهم1764 موظف
تقبل حتى الشهادات الثانوية

وهناك تدريب بعد الاتحاق با الوظيفه لمدة 9 شهووووور ويسلم الملتحق راتب قدره او بمعنى اصح مكافاه3500ريال
للأستفسار اتصل على شركة سابك او مراجعة المسوووووال
فادى الزامل
وهذا جواله
058811456[/frame]

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[align=center]والله خيتو الناس تروح وتجي.. ومايأخذون الا بالواسطات قلة الايطلع نصيبهم.. 
  بس يالله ايش نقول.. الله كريم.. 
   تسلمين خيتو على هالخبر.. 
  فـ ــروته[/align]..

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="1 80"]الله يسلمش بس يقول المثل اسعى ياعبد24 وظيفة بمعهد الإدارة من الـ«3» إلى الـ«8»

* الرياض - الجزيرة:
اعلن معهد الإدارة العامة عن حاجته لشغل عدد من الوظائف الشاغرة لديه من المرتبة الثالثة إلى المرتبة الثامنة بكفاءات وطنية مؤهلة، وذلك عن طريق المسابقة الوظيفية، وقد حدد موعد استقبال الطلبات للتقديم على هذه الوظائف اعتباراً من يوم السبت الموافق 27- 2-1425هـ حتى يوم الأربعاء الموافق 2-3-1425هـ وذلك خلال الفترة الصباحية من الدوام الرسمي من الساعة الثامنة صباحاً حتى الساعة 12 ظهراً وسيتم استقبال الطلبات في كل من المركز الرئيسي بالرياض وفرعي المعهد بجدة والدمام. وقد جاءت الوظائف المعلن عنها على النحو التالي:
1- مهندس ميكانيكي المرتبة 8 مقرها الرياض ماجستير هندسة ميكانيكية أو بكالوريوس هندسة ميكانيكية + خبرة سنتين
2- مهندس كهربائي مساعد المرتبة 7 نقرها الرياض بكالوريوس هندسة كهربائية
3- مهندس مدني مساعد المرتبة 7 مقرها جدة بكالوريوس هندسة مدنية
4- مبرمج حاسب آلي المرتبة 7 مقرها الرياض الدرجة الجامعية في علوم الحاسب الآلي أو إدارة نظم المعلومات أو نظم المعلومات الإدارية
5- مبرمج حاسب آلي المرتبة 7 مقرها الرياض الدرجة الجامعية في علوم الحاسب الآلي أو إدارة نظم المعلومات أو نظم المعلومات الإدارية
6- مبرمج حاسب آلي المرتبة 7 مقرها الرياض الدرجة الجامعية في علوم الحاسب الآلي أو إدارة نظم المعلومات أو نظم المعلومات الإدارية
7- سكرتير المرتبة 6 مقرها جدة دبلوم السكرتير التنفيذي
8- سكرتير المرتبة 6 مقرها الرياض دبلوم السكرتير التنفيذي
9- سكرتير المرتبة 6 مقرها الرياض دبلوم السكرتير التنفيذي
10- سكرتير المرتبة 6 مقرها الرياض دبلوم السكرتير التنفيذي
11- مساعد مبرمج حاسب المرتبة 6 مقرها الرياض دبلوم مبرمجي الحاسب الآلي فوق الثانوي
12- كهربائي المرتبة 6 مقرها الرياض دبلوم الكلية التقنية تخصص كهرباء أو الثانوية المهنية في الكهرباء + 3 سنوات خبرة
13- كهربائي المرتبة 6 مقرها جدة دبلوم الكلية التقنية تخصص كهرباء أو الثانوية المهنية في الكهرباء + 3 سنوات خبرة
14- مسجل طلبة المرتبة 6 مقرها جدة الثانوية العامة + 6 سنوات خبرة أو الدرجة الجامعية
15- مسجل طلبة المرتبة 6 مقرها الدمام الثانوية العامة + 6 سنوات خبرة أو الدرجة الجامعية
16- مفهرس المرتبة 5 الرياض مقرها دبلوم المكتبات فوق الثانوي
17- مشغل أجهزة حاسب آلي المرتبة 5 مقرها الرياض دبلوم مشغلي الحاسب الآلي فوق الثانوي
18- مشغل أجهزة حاسب آلي المرتبة 5 مقرها الرياض دبلوم مشغلي الحاسب الآلي فوق الثانوي
19- مشغل أجهزة حاسب آلي المرتبة 5 مقرها الرياض دبلوم مشغلي الحاسب الآلي فوق الثانوي
20- فني طباعة المرتبة 5 مقرها الرياض الثانوية العامة مع القدرة أو الثانوية المهنية في طبيعة العمل
21- دهان المرتبة 4 مقرها الرياض 1 - الابتدائية مع القدرة أو إكمال برنامج تدريبي بطبيعة العمل لا تقل مدته عن 6 اشهر + 7 سنوات خبرة في طبيعة العمل. 2- المتوسطة مع القدرة أو المتوسطة المهنية أو ما يعادلها + 3 سنوات خبرة في طبيعة العمل.
22- فني طباعة المرتبة 3 مقرها الرياض الكفاءة المتوسطة مع القدرة أو المتوسطة المهنية في طبيعة العمل.
23- فني طباعة المرتبة 3 مقرها الرياض الكفاءة المتوسطة مع القدرة أو المتوسطة المهنية في طبيعة العمل.
24- فني طباعة المرتبة 3 مقرها الرياض الكفاءة المتوسطة مع القدرة أو المتوسطة المهنية في طبيعة العمل.
* الوثائق المطلوبة (صورة مصدقة من المؤهل العلمي أو الأصل للمطابقة + صورة من بطاقة الأحوال المدنية مع الأصل للمطابقة + صورة شمسية شخصية 4 في 6 + شهادات الخبرة إن وجدت).

 [/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[[frame="1 80"]size=5]الخدمة المدنية:  138وظيفة غير تعليمية نسوية شاغرة [/size]



اعلنت وزارة الخدمة المدنية بالتعاون مع بعض الجهات الحكومية عن توفر (138) وظيفة من الوظائف غير التعليمية النسوية المطلوب شغلها بمواطنات عن طريق المفاضلة من حملة المؤهلات العلمية الكافية بحد ذاتها للوظيفة.
واوضحت الوزارة انه سيتم شغل ما يردها لاحقاً من وظائف لها مثيل معلن من حيث المسمى والمرتبة والمقر.
وبينت الوزارة ان الوظائف غير التعليمية الشاغرة سيبدأ القبول لها يوم الاثنين القادم الموافق 1425/3/7هـ من المرتبة التاسعة وحتى المرتبة الخامسة وسيستمر القبول لها حتى يوم الاربعاء الموافق 1425/3/23هـ
واشارت إلى ان استقبال طلبات الراغبات التقدم لهذه الوظائف ممن تتوفر لديهن المؤهلات المطلوبة لدى الإدارة العامة للتوظيف النسوي بالرياض والمكاتب النسوية بفروع الوزارة ومكاتبها في المدن التالية: جدة، الطائف، الدمام، أبها، بريدة، المدينة المنورة، تبوك، الجوف، جازان، الباحة والاحساء وعن طريق أولياء الأمور المتقدمات لدى فروع ومكاتب الوزارة في المناطق والمحافظات التالية: حائل، نجران، الحدود الشمالية (عرعر)، حفر الباطن وان المطلوب من الوثائق ما يلي: صورة من المؤهل العلمي مع الاصل،  وصورة مع الاصل من شهادة الخبرة ان وجدت، وصورة مع الاصل للسنوات الدراسية الزائدة عن المؤهل العلمي ان وجدت وصورة مع الأصل من شهادة التدريب ان وجدت وبطاقة الاحوال المدنية أو دفتر العائلة مع صورة واضحة منه. [/frame]

----------


## شجن

مشكورة خيوة

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="1 80"]نصيب الأحساء من الوظائف النسوية 3 فقط !

أكد مصدر مسئول بديوان الخدمة المدنية بالاحساء أن نصيب خريجات المحافظة من الوظائف التعليمية والادراية التي ستطرح قريبا 3 فقط !
وقال المصدر لـ(اليوم) ان باب القبول والتسجيل على الوظائف سيكون يوم الاثنين القادم لحاملات بعض التخصصات للعمل كإداريات اما التقديم للوظائف التعليمية فسيكون يوم 17 من الشهر الجاري مؤكدا أن مجموعها 4500 وظيفة فقط ونصيب الاحساء منها 3 فقط . 
 [/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"][frame="1 80"]وظائف جديده في شركة بتروكيميا احدى شركات سابك لخريجين

الثانويه العامه بتقدير لايقل عن جيد ويحمل الجنسيه السعوديه ولا يزيد عمره
عن 27 سنه فمن لديه الرغبه عليه الاتصال على

محمد العتمه / شؤون الموظفين

رقم المكتب :033577049

رقم الجوال : 055906635[/frame][/grade]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="1 80"]5 وظائف بحماية الحياة الفطرية

الرياض - جوهر الرضيان 
تعلن الهيئة الوطنية لحماية الحياة الفطرية وانمائها عن توافر عدد من الوظائف الشاغرة لديها وترغب في شغلها بمواطنين سعوديين عن طريق المسابقة وفقا للشروط حيث سيبدأ استقبال الطلبات لهذه الوظائف يوم الثلاثاء في تمام الساعة الواحدة ظهرا الى الساعة الثالثة والنصف ويستمر التقديم لهذه الوظائف الى يوم الاربعاء 16 من شهر ربيع الاول القادم بمقر الهيئة بالرياض والوظائف تشمل:
اولا ـ المرتبة السابعة:
@ باحث ثروة حيوانية مساعد ويشترط لشغلها الدرجة الجامعية في انتاج حيواني ـ انتاج وتربية حيوانية.
@ باحث ثروة سمكية مساعد ويشترط لشغلها الدرجة الجامعية في علوم البحار (احياء بحرية ، علوم حيوان، احياء).
@ اخصائي حماية بيئة (يشترط لشغلها الدرجة الجامعية في علوم البيئة).
@ مسجل معلومات (يشترط لشغلها ثانوية عامة ودورة في الحاسب وخبرة في طبيعة العمل.
ثانيا ـ المرتبة السادسة: مأمور مشتريات ويشترط لشغلها الدرجة الجامعية في المحاسبةـ ادارة مالية ـ ادارة تسويق.
ذكر ذلك مدير شؤون الموظفين بالهيئة ناجي سالم الخطيب ودعا المتقدمين الى ضرورة التقيد بالمواعيد المحددة للتقديم واحضار صور الوثائق المطلوبة مع الاصل للمطابقة.
 [/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="1 80"][align=center]وظائف نسائية بمطارات المملكة

الدمام - خالد عبدالله الغامدي 
تدرس الخطوط السعودية حاليا الاستعانة بطاقم نسائي بالكامل للعمل داخل المطارات السعودية لتقديم خدمات افضل للمسافرات في معزل بعيدا عن الرجال.وقال مساعد المدير العام لإقليم الشرق الأوسط بالسعودية عيد الكلابي ان الفكرة تم تطبيقها أولا في مطار الملك خالد الدولي بالرياض ولاقت قبولا واسعا بين النساء وتتم دراسة تعميمها على باقي المطارات. وأشار الكلابي الى ان هذه الخطوة تأتي في ظل ضغط المسافرين على المطارات السعودية المختلفة وتطوير الخدمات المقدمة للمسافرين.
 [/align][/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="1 80"]وظيفة فني شاغرة بجامعة الملك سعود


اعلنت جامعة الملك سعود عن توافر وظيفة (فني) للسعوديين للعمل في مشروع بحث ممول من مدينة الملك عبدالعزيز للعلوم والتقنية وبراتب مقطوع شهري لمدة سنتين علما بان المؤهل المطلوب هو درجة بكالوريوس علوم تخصص كيمياء حيوية خبرة لمدة ثلاث سنوات في مختبر بحوث. ودعت من يتوافر لديه المؤهل المطلوب ان يتقدم بصورة من مؤهلاته الى شعبة شؤون التوظيف بالادارة العامة لشؤون هيئة التدريس والموظفين بالدور الرابع من مبنى الادارة رقم 19 بطريق الدرعية وذلك اعتبارا من يوم غد السبت الموافق 12/3/1425هـ لمدة اسبوع.
 [/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="1 80"]فتح القبول في مركز ومدرسة سلاح المهندسين بالمنطقة الشمالية

أعلنت قيادة القوات البرية عن فتح باب القبول والتسجيل فى مركز ومدرسة سلاح المهندسين لحملة الشهادة الثانوية العامة يمنحون بعد تخرجهم رتبة جندى أول وشهادة الكفاءة المتوسطة يمنحون بعد تخرجهم جندى وسوف يتم استقبال طلبات المتقدمين عن طريق مركز ومدرسة سلاح المهندسين بالمنطقة الشمالية ـ حفر الباطن ـ ويكون استقبال الطلبات ابتداء من يوم الثالث من شهر ربيع الاخر القادم. واشترطت فى المتقدم ان يكون سعودى الاصل والمنشأ ويستثنى من نشأ مع والده أثناء خدمته للدولة خارج المملكة وان يكون حسن السيرة والسلوك وغير محكوم عليه فى جريمة مخلة بالشرف اومطرودا من احدى الكليات العسكرية او المعاهد العسكرية لاى سبب وان يكون حاصلا على شهادة الثانوية العامة او شهادة الكفاءة المتوسطة على ان لايقل التقدير عن جيد جدا والا يقل عمره عن 17 عاما ولايزيد عن 24 عاما على الا يكون الحد الاعلى للسن 26 عاما حسب حاجة المرفق التعليمى وأن لايكون متزوجا من اجنبية وأن يقدم وثيقة من ولى امره بالموافقة على التحاقه بالخدمة العسكرية وأن يتعهد بأن يخدم بعد تخرجه المدة التى يحددها نظام خدمة الافراد وان يقدم كفالة شخصية بتسديد جميع النفقات التى صرفت عليه مدة الدراسة فى حالة فصله أو تركه الدراسة من تلقاء نفسه. وطلبت من المتقدمين احضار صورة من بطاقة الاحوال المدنية مع الاصل للمطابقة وصورة من كرت العائلة مع الاصل للمطابقة وصورة المؤهل العلمى مع الاصل للمطابقة وخطاب من ولى الامر بالموافقة على الحاقه بالخدمة العسكرية واى مؤهلات فنية اخرى مصدقة مع الاصل للمطابقة.
 [/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="1 80"]وظائف فنية شاغرة بالمساحة العسكرية 
اعلنت الإدارة العامة للمساحة العسكرية بوزارة الدفاع والطيران عن توفر وظائف فنية وخدمات مساندة مؤقتة شاغرة ومشغولة بمتعاقدين أجانب على بند التشغيل والصيانة خاضعة لنظام العقد السنوي وليست وظائف ثابتة، وحددت شروط التقدم لهذه الوظائف أن يكون سعودي الجنسية وتنطبق عليه الشروط الفنية، وأن يكون حاصلاً على المؤهلات العلمية والخبرات المطلوبة، وأن يجتاز الاختبار العلمي الذي سيعقد للمتقدمين، وأن يجتاز الكشف الطبي. وعلى من تتوفر فيه الشروط التقدم للإدارة العامة للمساحة العسكرية مصطحباً معه المؤهل المطلوب وشهادات الخبرة إذا كان داخل منطقة الرياض، أما إذا كان من خارج منطقة الرياض فترسل على (ص. ب  87918الرياض 11625) أو البريد الإلكتروني admin@edms.gov.sa، وفيما يلي الوظائف:
خبير نظم معلومات جغرافية، خبير مسح بحري، خبير جيوديسي، مبرمج، مهندس برامج أول، مهندس نظم، مشرف أول الإنتاج الرقمي، مشرف أول طباعة الخرائط، مشرف تثليث جوي، اخصائي مسح جوي رقمي، اخصائي فحص جودة مسح جوي، فني طباعة خرائط أوفست، مهندس شبكات، اخصائي كارتوغرافي رقمي، فني توقيع رقمي، اخصائي فحص جودة كارتوغرافي، فني أول مطابع، اخصائي مطابع، مشغل آلات طباعة أوفست. [/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="1 80"]أعلنت جامعة الملك سعود عن وجود فرص وظيفية من المرتبة الثانية إلى المرتبة العاشرة للرجال ومن المرتبة الثانية إلى المرتبة السابعة للنساء في الرياض والمجمعة والأفلاج والقريات وفقا للائحة الخدمة المدنية وترغب الجامعة شغلها بمواطنين ومواطنات. صرح بذلك مدير عام شؤون هيئة التدريس والموظفين الأستاذ سليمان بن عبداللطيف السيف.. ودعا من تتوافر لديه المؤهلات المطلوبة تقديم أوراقه لإدارة شؤون الموظفين بقاعة القبول بعمادة شؤون القبول والتسجيل الدور الأول من مبنى الإدارة العامة رقم "19" بالمدينة الجامعة بطريق الدرعية خلال المدة من يوم السبت 1425/3/12هـ حتى نهاية دوام يوم الاربعاء 1425/3/16هـ مصطحبين معهم:
صورة المؤهل الدراسي، صورة الخدمات - إن وجدت، صورة من الدورات التدرييبة - إن وجدت، صورة بطاقة الأحوال، صورة شمسية حديثة".
اما بخصوص وظائف النساء فتقديم أوراقهن بالمبنى رقم "25/ب" قاعة الكفتيريا الدور الأرضي بوابة رقم "5" بمركز الدراسات الجامعية بعليشة خلال المدة من اليوم السبت 1425/3/12هـ وحتى نهاية دوام الاربعاء 1425/3/16هـ مصطحبات معهن صورة المؤهل الدراسي، صورة الخدمات - إن وجدت، صورة من الدورات التدريبية - إن وجدت، صورة من دفتر العائلة. [/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="1 80"]32 وظيفة شاغرة بالتدريب المهني

الرياض ـ اليوم 
اعلنت المؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفني والتدريب المهني (الادارة العامة للتدريب العسكري والوحدات التابعة لها) عن توافر 32 وظيفة شاغرة وترغب شغلها عن طريق المسابقة ووفقا للمشرف العام على الادارة العامة للشؤون الادارية والمالية رئيس لجنة المسابقة بالمؤسسة سيبدأ القبول اعتبارا من يوم السبت القادم وسيستمر القبول حتى 5 من شهر ربيع الآخر القادم وسوف يكون تقديم الطلبات عبر موقع المؤسسة www.gotevot.edu.sa كما اشار الى ان الاختبارات التحريرية والمقابلات الشخصية ستحدد في وقت لاحق علما بان الاختبار التحريري والمقابلة الشخصية سوف تكونان في مقر الوظيفة التي يتم التقديم عليها عدا المتقدمين على وظائف التدريب العسكري المهني بالخرج سيكون اختبارهم بالرياض والوظائف الشاغرة حسب البيانات هي:
مسجل طلبة المرتبة السادسة بمعهد التدريب العسكري بالرياض، (بكالوريوس علوم ادارية)، مسجل طلبة المرتبة السادسة بمعهد التدريب العسكري بجدة، (بكالوريوس علوم ادارية)، مسجل طلبة المرتبة السادسة بمعهد التدريب العسكري بالخرج، (بكالوريوس علوم ادارية)، مسجل طلبة المرتبة السادسة بمعهد التدريب العسكري ببريدة، (بكالوريوس علوم ادارية)، محاسب مساعد بالمرتبة السادسة بمعهد التدريب العسكري بالخرج، بكالوريوس (محاسبة) او دبلوم كلية تقنية محاسبة، محاسب مساعد المرتبة السادسة بمعهد التدريب العسكري بجدة، بكالوريوس محاسبة او دبلوم كلية تقنية (محاسبة)، امين صندوق المرتبة السادسة بمعهد التدريب العسكري بالرياض، بكالوريوس (محاسبة) او دبلوم كلية تقنية محاسبة، امين صندوق المرتبة السادسة بمعهد التدريب العسكري بجدة، بكالوريوس (محاسبة) او دبلوم كلية تقنية محاسبة، امين صندوق المرتبة السادسة بمعهد التدريب العسكري بالخرج، بكالوريوس (محاسبة) او دبلوم كلية تقنية محاسبة، امين صندوق المرتبة السادسة بمعهد التدريب العسكري ببريدة، بكالوريوس (محاسبة) او دبلوم كلية تقنية محاسبة، مسجل معلومات المرتبة الخامسة بالادارة العامة للتدريب العسكري، دبلوم كلية تقنية (حاسب الي برمجيات) او ثانوية تجارية، مسجل معلومات المرتبة الخامسة بمعهد التدريب العسكري بالرياض، دبلوم كلية تقنية (حاسب الي برمجيات) او ثانوية تجارية، مسجل معلومات المرتبة الخامسة بمعهد التدريب العسكري بجدة، دبلوم كلية تقنية (حاسب الي برمجيات) او ثانوية تجارية، مسجل معلومات المرتبة الخامسة بمعهد التدريب العسكري بالخرج، دبلوم كلية تقنية (حاسب الي برمجيات) او ثانوية تجارية، مسجل معلومات المرتبة الخامسة بمعهد التدريب العسكري ببريدة، دبلوم كلية تقنية (حاسب الي برمجيات) او ثانوية تجارية، مأمور مشتريات المرتبة الخامسة بمعهد التدريب العسكري بالرياض، دبلوم كلية تقنية محاسبة او ثانوية تجارية محاسبة، مأمور مشتريات المرتبة الخامسة بمعهد التدريب العسكري بجدة، دبلوم كلية تقنية (محاسبة) او ثانوية تجارية محاسبة، مأمور مشتريات المرتبة الخامسة بمعهد التدريب العسكري بالخرج، دبلوم كلية تقنية (محاسبة) او ثانوية تجارية محاسبة، مأمور مشتريات المرتبة الخامسة بمعهد التدريب العسكري ببريدة، دبلوم كلية تقنية (محاسبة) او ثانوية تجارية محاسبة، امين مستودع المرتبة الخامسة بمعهد التدريب العسكري بالرياض، ثانوية تجارية ادارة مواد او دبلوم ادارة مواد لمدة سنتين بعد الثانوية العامة، امين مستودع المرتبة الخامسة بمعهد التدريب العسكري بجدة، ثانوية تجارية ادارة مواد او دبلوم ادارة مواد لمدة سنتين بعد الثانوية العامة، امين مستودع المرتبة الخامسة بمعهد التدريب العسكري بالخرج، ثانوية تجارية ادارة مواد او دبلوم ادارة مواد لمدة سنتين بعد الثانوية العامة، امين مستودع المرتبة الخامسة بمعهد التدريب العسكري ببريدة، ثانوية تجارية ادارة مواد او دبلوم ادارة مواد لمدة سنتين بعد الثانوية العامة، كاتب المرتبة الرابعة بالادارة العامة للتدريب العسكري، دبلوم كلية تقنية (ادارة مكتبية) او ثانوية تجارية سكرتارية، كاتب المرتبة الرابعة بمعهد التدريب العسكري بالرياض، دبلوم كلية تقنية (ادارة مكتبية) او ثانوية تجارية سكرتارية، كاتب المرتبة الرابعة بمعهد التدريب العسكري بجدة، دبلوم كلية تقنية (ادارة مكتبية) او ثانوية تجارية سكرتارية، كاتب المرتبة الرابعة بمعهد التدريب العسكري بالخرج، دبلوم كلية تقنية (ادارة مكتبية) او ثانوية تجارية سكرتارية، كاتب المرتبة الرابعة بمعهد التدريب العسكري ببريدة، دبلوم كلية تقنية ادارة مكتبية او ثانوية تجارية سكرتارية، مأمور (اتصالات) المرتبة الثالثة بمعهد التدريب العسكري بالرياض، دبلوم كلية تقنية (اتصالات) او ثانوية صناعية الكترونيات، مأمور اتصالات المرتبة الثالثة بمعهد التدريب العسكري بجدة دبلوم كلية تقنية (اتصالات) او ثانوية صناعية الكترونيات، مأمور اتصالات المرتبة الثالثة بمعهد التدريب العسكري بالخرج، دبلوم كلية تقنية (اتصالات) او ثانوية صناعية الكترونيات، مأمور اتصالات المرتبة الثالثة بمعهد التدريب العسكري ببريدة، دبلوم كلية تقنية (اتصالات) او ثانوية صناعية الكترونيات.
 [/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

*[frame="1 80"]اعلنت ادارة ميناء الملك عبدالعزيز بالدمام عن طرح وظيفة شاغرة على بند الأجر الشهري مطلوب شغلها بمواطنة بالشروط المحاذية لها.
فعلى من تتوافر لديها الشروط المطلوبة، مراجعة شؤون الموظفين بالميناء مصطحبة المؤهلات والمستندات المطلوبة اعتبارا من امس السبت حتى يوم السبت القادم.
العدد 1، الوظيفة فنية مختبر، الشروط المطلوبة دبلوم فني مختبرات من المعهد الصحي بعد الثانوية + خبرة لمدة (3) سنوات في مجال عمل الوظيفة مصدقة ومعتمدة من الجهات المختصة[/frame]*

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="1 80"]بدء القبول في مركز الأمير محمد بن فهد للتأهيل والتدريب

اوضح المشرف العام على مركز الامير محمد بن فهد لتأهيل وتوظيف الشباب السعودي الدكتور عيسى الانصاري ان بدء القبول في المركز سيتم من الاول جمادى الاولى القادم عن طريق البريد الالكتروني للمركز وعنوانه (www@ALtadeeb.com.sa) وبين الانصاري ان القبول يشمل الفتيات والشباب عن طريق الموقع الالكتروني والذي بدوره يحدد القبول ويوجه الراغبين في التسجيل بعد ادخال بياناتهم الى الخطوات المتبعة التي يجب على الراغبين في التسجيل اتخاذها لاكمال بيانات القبول.
واكد الانصاري ان مكافأة مالية ستمنح للفتيات والطالبات المسجلين في المركز وقدرها خمسمائة ريال طيلة فترة التأهيل والتدريب.
 [/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="1 80"]وظائف جامعية "تخصصية" بالحرس الوطني 
أوضحت قيادة سلاح الاشارة بالحرس الوطني عن رغبتها في قبول عشرة ضباط جامعيين في تخصص هندسة اتصالات لهذا العام 1425هـ للالتحاق بدورة الضباط الجامعيين بالحرس الوطني وفقاً للتخصصات التالية: 
هندسة الكترونية وكهربائية - تخصص اتصالات، وهندسة حاسب آلي - نظم المعلومات.
كما اشترطت في المتقدم ان يكون سعودي الجنسية وان يكون حاصلا على درجة البكالوريوس بتقدير لا يقل عن جيد مرتفع وان لا يزيد عمره عن  30سنة والمستندات المطلوبة: 
- خطاب طلب باسم صاحب السمو الملكي نائب رئيس الحرس الوطني المساعد للشؤون العسكرية.
- صورة من السجل الاكاديمي وشهادة البكالوريوس مع الاصل.
- عدد (8) صور شمسية مقاس 4*
6.- صورة من البطاقة الشخصية.
وتقدم هذه المستندات الى قيادة سلاح الاشارة بالحرس الوطني بالرياض ولمزيد من الاستفسار الاتصال على ت:  4192222تحويلة  24323بالرياض علماً بأن آخر موعد لتقديم الطلبات هو يوم 1425/5/25هـ . [/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="1 80"]فتح باب القبول بمعهد الجوازات

اعلنت المديرية العامة للجوازات عن فتح باب القبول والتسجيل للشباب السعودي من حملة الشهادة الثانوية العامة او مايعادلها للالتحاق بالدورة الثامنة والعشرين بمعهد الجوازات وذلك اعتبارا من يوم الاحد القادم في مقر معهد الجوازات بالرياض.
ودعت الراغبين للالتحاق في هذه الدورة اصطحاب مايلي:
@ صورة من الشهادة الثانوية او مايعادلها.
@ صورة من شهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك.
@ صورة مكبرة وواضحة من بطاقة الاحوال مع احضار الاصل للمطابقة.
@ عدد 6 صور ملونة مكشوفة الرأس مقاس 3*4 توضع في ظرف وتخرم داخل الملف مع كتابة الاسم خلف الصورة.
@ ملف علاقي توضع به صور المستندات المطلوبة اعلاه.
@ على ان تتوافر في المتقدمين للالتحاق في هذه الدورة الشروط التالية:
@ ان يكون المتقدم سعودي الاصل والمنشأ ويستثنى من شرط المنشأ من نشأ مع والده اثناء خدمته للدولة خارج المملكة.
@ الا يقل عمره عن 17 عاما ولا يزيد على 25 عاما عند التقديم حسب البطاقة الشخصية للمواطنين الصادرة من الاحوال المدنية وفي حالة عدم ذكر اليوم والشهر بتاريخ الميلاد فانه سيحسب من تاريخ 1/7 من العام نفسه.
@ ان يكون حسن السيرة والسلوك ولم يسبق ان حكم عليه بجريمة مخلة بالشرف والامانة والا يكون مطرودا من احدى الكليات او المعاهد العسكرية لأي سبب.
@ الا يكون متزوجا من غير سعودية وبالنسبة للمتزوجين عليهم احضار صورة من دفتر العائلة.
@ الا يكون موظفا في اي جهة حكومية او طالبا في احدى الجامعات بالمملكة.
@ ان يكون لائقا طبيا للخدمة العسكرية وان يجتاز الفحص الطبي الذي سيجري له من قبل الخدمات الطبية بوزارة الداخلية.
@ الا يقل طول المتقدم عن 165سم وان يكون الوزن متناسبا مع الطول.
@ ان يكون المتقدم حاصلا عنلى شهادة الثانوية العامة او مايعادلها كحد ادنى ويجب ان يكون من خريجي الاعوام 1424هـ/ 1423هـ ، 1423هـ/ 1422هـ ، 1422هـ/ 1421هـ ، 1421هـ/ 1420هـ .
@ ان يجتاز اختبار القبول والمقابلة الشخصية وفقا للشروط المحددة.
@ يجب معادلة الشهادات الدراسية الصادرة من خارج المملكة من الجهة المختصة بوزارة التربية والتعليم.
@ اي شروط اخرى تحددها ادارة معهد الجوازات.
وسوف يتم اغلاق باب القبول والتسجيل بعد تسجيل ثلاثة اضعاف العدد المقرر كما سيتم المفاضلة بين المتقدمين على اساس المقابلة والتقديرات العلمية ومجموع الدرجات الاعلى في الشهادات الدراسية علما بأن مدة الدورة لا تقل عن ستة اشهر يتخرج بعدها الطالب برتبة جندي فني للعمل في قطاع الجوازات.
 [/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="1 80"]الأمن العام يعلن عن بدء القبول والتسجيل للدورات العسكرية

الرياض - واس 
أعلنت إدارة التدريب بالأمن العام عن بدء القبول والتسجيل للدورات العسكرية برتبة جندى فى مختلف تخصصات الامن العام لخريجى الثانوية العامة بأقسامها وذلك بمدن الامن العام فى كل من الرياض ومكة المكرمة والمدينة المنورة والقصيم وعسير والمنطقة الشرقية. واشترطت أن يكون المتقدم سعودى الاصل والمنشأ ويستثنى من ذلك من نشأ مع والده فى وظيفة حكومية خارج المملكة وأن يكون حاصلا على شهادة الثانوية العامة بأقسامها المختلفة والا يقل عمر المتقدم عن 17 عاما ولا يزيد على / 25 / عاما مع اجتياز اختبار المقابلة الشخصية المبدئى والفحص الطبى واجتياز اختبارات القبول والمقابلة الشخصية النهائية. كما اشترطت الا يقل طول المتقدم عن 168 سنتمترا وان يتناسب الطول مع الوزن حسب اللائحة الطبية.
ودعت من تنطبق عليه الشروط احضار الاتي:
- اصل بطاقة الاحوال المدنية 
- اصل شهادة الثانوية العامة او صورة مصدقة منها 
- اصل شهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك او صورة مصدقة منها 
- عدد / 4 / صور ملونة حديثة مقاس / 4 فى 6 / مكشوف الرأس مع كتابة الاسم خلف كل صورة وتوضع جميعها فى ملف.
 [/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="1 80"]*[align=center]فقط عبر موقع صحة الشرقية الإلكتروني

بدء القبول لـ 630 وظيفة لمستشفى الملك فهد التخصصي بالدمام
 [/align]*اعتبارا من يوم السبت القادم يتم استقبال طلبات الوظائف للراغبين في الالتحاق بوظائف بمستشفى الملك فهد التخصصي وسيكون استقبال طلبات التوظيف لمستشفى الملك فهد التخصصي عبر الشبكة العنكبوتية على موقع الشؤون الصحية.
www.alsehha.net
ذكر ذلك مدير عام الشؤون الصحية بالمنطقة الشرقية الدكتور/ عقيل بن جمعان الغامدي وقال ان تقديم الوظائف سوف يتم عبر موقع الشؤون الصحية الالكتروني ولن يتم النظر في اي تقديم آخر الا في الموعد المحدد والبالغ عددها 630 وظيفة فنية وادارية وطبية في كافة التخصصات الطبية والنادرة. واضاف الغامدي ان موعد التقديم للوظائف قد تم تحديده بخمسة عشر يوما بعد الاعلان الذي ينتهي في الموعد المحدد كما لن يتم قبول طلبات المسجلين المتكررين بطلبات التوظيف قبل يوم السبت 3/4/1425هـ.
وبين الغامدي ان مستشفى الملك فهد التخصصي يعتبر نقلة متميزة للقطاع الصحي بالمنطقة الشرقية في مجال الطب المتخصص والذي بدأ اهالي المنطقة بجني ثمار هذه المراكز والمستشفيات التخصصية التي تخدم اهالي المنطقة بتوجيهات ومتابعة من سمو امير المنطقة الشرقية الأمير/ محمد بن فهد بن عبدالعزيز ومتابعة من وزير الصحة الدكتور/ حمد بن عبدالله المانع. يذكر ان هذه المرحلة تعتبر المرحلة التشغيلية الاولى لمستشفى الملك فهد التخصصي بالدمام والتي تتسع الـ 150 سريرا والتي تعتبر ضمن المراحل الثلاث لتشغيل المستشفى بالطاقة الاستيعابية الكاملة له بسعة 600 سرير.
 [/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="1 80"]بدء استقبال طلبات التدريب الصيفي بالشرقية

الدمام - حسين خماش 

صورة ضوئية لموقع الامير محمد بن فهد لتأهيل الشباب على الشبكة العالمية

بدأ برنامج الامير محمد بن فهد بن عبدالعزيز لتأهيل وتوظيف الشباب السعودي في استقبال اسماء الطلبة والطالبات من المرحلتين الثانوية العامة والجامعية الراغبين في التدريب الصيفي وذلك اعتبارا من يوم امس عبر موقع البرنامج على شبكة الانترنت www.altadreeb.com.sa الذي بدأ في العمل رسميا كخطوة رائدة على مستوى برامج التدريب الصيفية في محاولة لتسهيل عملية التسجيل على الطلبة والطالبات في المنطقة الشرقية.وطبقا للدكتور عيسى بن حسن الأنصاري المشرف العام على برنامج الامير محمد بن فهد لتأهيل وتوظيف الشباب السعودي فسيستمر التسجيل عبر موقع البرنامج على مدار الساعة حتى يوم الجمعة المقبل لطلبة المرحلة الثانوية (عامة، صناعي، تجاري) في المنطقة الشرقية طلبة المرحلة الجامعية (جامعة الملك فهد، جامعة الملك فيصل، فرع جامعة الامام محمد بن سعود بالاحساء، الكليات التقنية والصناعية والصحية وكليات المعلمين بالمنطقة الشرقية) طالبات المرحلة الثانوية بالمنطقة الشرقية (الدمام، الخبر، الظهران، القطيف، الاحساء، الجبيل) فقط وطالبات كليات البنات بالدمام والاحساء والجبيل وجامعة الملك فيصل بالدمام والاحساء وكلية المجتمع للبنات في القطيف.
وحول اهداف ومميزات برنامج التدريب الصيفي قال الدكتور الانصاري ان من ابرز الاهداف الاستفادة من الاجازة الصيفية في الحصول على مزيد من المعرفة في كل من اللغة الانجليزية والحاسب الالي بمعدل اربع ساعات يوميا ولمدة 6 اسابيع مشيرا الى ان مميزات البرنامج التعليم والتدريب على يد معلمين متخصصين ومنح مكافأة مقطوعة اثناء فترة التدريب، توزيع اماكن التدريب على اماكن متفرقة من احياء المدن لتكون قريبة من المتدرب، الحصول على شهادة تدريب في نهاية الدورة.
وحول كيفية الاشتراك في البرنامج قال المشرف على الموقع الالكتروني للبرنامج ناصر الحواس ان الطلاب والطالبات في المرحلتين الثانوية والجامعية يمكنهم الاشتراك في هذه الدورة عبر الموقع الالكتروني من خلال اتباع الخطوات التالية:
الدخول من خلال الرابط الموجود على الصفحة الاولى (البرامج الصيفية) للطلاب و(تدريبها) للطالبات، اختيار الدورة من القائمة في المدينة التي يوجد بها مقر جامعة او مدرسة الطالب، الموافقة على الشروط والتعليمات المعلنة على الشاشة، ملء النموذج بالبيانات المطلوبة، طباعة اشعار التسجيل، واخيرا مراجعة جهة التدريب طبقا لما هو موضح في اشعار الستجيل. وبالنسبة للاوراق المطلوبة من الطالب ذكر الحواس ان الطالب يلزمه تعبئة طلب الالتحاق بالبرنامج من خلال موقع البرنامج على الانترنت طباعة اشعار التسجيل من الموقع بعد قبول الطلب، اصدار شهادة تعريف طالب منتظم من الثانوية او الجامعة التي يدرس بها، مراجعة جهة التدريب المرشح لها مصطحبا معه (اشعار التسجيل وشهادة تعريف من المدرسة او الجامعة التي يدرس بها) وذلك خلال الفترة المحددة في اشعار التسجيل.
 [/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[align=center][frame="1 80"]بدء القبول لـ 5894 وظيفة طبية وصحية وهندسية
أعلنت وزارة الخدمة المدنية بالتعاون مع عدد من الجهات الحكومية عن توفر 5894 وظيفة من الوظائف الصحية (للرجال والنساء) بمسمى (طبيب مقيم, فني) وللرجال فقط (طبيب بيطري بالمرتبة الثامنة) و (مهندس مدني مساعد ومهندس كهربائي مساعد بالمرتبة السابعة) ومطلوب شغلها عن طريق التوظيف المباشر.
ويبدأ القبول على هذه الوظائف اعتبارا من اليوم السبت، وسيستمر القبول عليها حتى يتم شغلها وذلك عن طريق فروع ومكاتب وزارة الخدمة المدنية.
وطلبت الوزارة ممن يرغب التقدم لتلك الوظائف اصطحاب صورة من وثيقة التخرج مع الأصل للمطابقة، بطاقة الأحوال المدنية للمطابقة عند تعبئة الحقل الخاص بالسجل المدني بنماذج التوظيف، صورة شخصية حديثه (للرجال فقط) مقاس (4*6).[/frame][/align]

----------


## القلب الجريح

تسلمي خية 

عالمجهود الكبير

وان شالله تنحل مشكلة البطالة

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="1 80"]اسمع الله منك انشاء الله
تنهي المؤسسة العامة لتحلية المياه المحلاة (قطاع التشغيل والصيانة) اليوم الاربعاء استقبال طلبات التوظيف لـ 559 وظيفة التي قامت بطرحها خلال الاسابيع الماضية والتي ترغب في تعيين مواطنين سعوديين في شاغر هذه الوظائف وذلك في كل من محطات تحلية المياه وتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية بالساحل الغربي والساحل الشرقي والمركز الرئيسي بالرياض واشارت المؤسسة العامة لتحلية المياه الى ان التقديم يكون عن طريق موقع المؤسسة على الانترنت WWW.SWCC.GOV.SA حقل التوظيف[/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="1 80"]18 وظيفة شاغرة في جامعة الملك فهد
تبدأ عمادة شؤون الاساتذة والموظفين بجامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن اعتبارا من يوم غد السبت استقبال طلبات الالتحاق في عدد من الوظائف الاضافية الشاغرة في المسابقة الوظيفية الجديدة التي سبق ان طرحتها الجامعة للمواطنين السعوديين وتضمنت 35 وظيفة. ذكر ذلك عميد شؤون الاساتذة والموظفين د. عبدالرحيم بن علي المير واوضح ان عدد الوظائف الاضافية الشاغرة في المسابقة يبلغ 18 وظيفة في المجالات الفنية والادارية تتراوح مراتبها بين المرتبة الخامسة والمرتبة السابعة.[/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="1 80"]بدء التسجيل في البرنامج الصيفي لجامعة الملك فيصل بالاحساء
اعلنت جامعة الملك فيصل بمحافظة الاحساء عن بدء التسجيل فى البرنامج الصيفى لهذا العام الذى يبدأ بعد انتهاء اختبارات الفصل الدراسى الثانى لطلاب المرحلتين الابتدائية والمتوسطة من ابناء المحافظة ويستمر ستة اسابيع حيث يمارس الطلاب خلال الاجازة من خلال الاشتراك فى البرنامج الصيفى العديد من البرامج منها التدريب على الحاسب الآلي وبرامج ثقافية ومسابقات علمية ورياضية ولغة انجليزية. 
ويهدف البرنامج الى استغلال وقت الفراغ فيما يعود بالنفع العميم على الطلبة واحتضانهم وتقديم برامج مفيدة لهم.[/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="1 80"]تبدأ فروع ومكاتب وزارة الخدمة المدنية ومكاتب الإشراف التربوي اليوم السبت استقبال المتقدمات للوظائف التعليمية النسوية الشاغرة في تخصصات الرياضيات، الحاسب الآلي، العلوم، التعليم الخاص، رياض الأطفال، اللغة الإنجليزية التي سبق أن أعلنتها الوزارة من الفترة 4/17إلى 1425/5/5هـ. 
[/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="1 80"]مطلوب مهندس ميكانيكي 
السلام عليكم 

مطلوب مهندس ميكانيكي للعمل في الرياض لدى إحدى كبرى الشركات الوطنية 

الراتب : حوالي 7000 ريال 
العمل : 5 أيام في الاسبوع ، 8 ساعات في اليوم 
إجازة 30 يوم سنوياً 
5 أيام إجازة اضطرارية سنوياً 

فرص التدريب والترقيات متاحة 

لمن يهمه الأمر ، يرجى إرسال السيرة الذاتية على الفاكس رقم : 4984670/01[/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="1 80"]
170 وظيفة تعليمية نسوية بالمخواة

الباحة - سعيد حسين 
بدأ مكتب الاشراف التربوي للبنات بالمخواة اعتبارا من أمس الأول في استقبال طلبات المتقدمات للوظائف التعليمية النسوية لتعليم البنات بالمخواة حيث سيستمر القبول للتخصصات التالية: الرياضيات والحاسب الآلي والعلوم واللغة الانجليزية حتى الأربعاء 21 ربيع الآخر الجاري فيما سيتم في الاسبوع الثاني من 24/4 الى 28/4 قبول طلبات تخصصات: اللغة العربية والتدبير والتفصيل والاسبوع الثالث من السبت 1/5 الى الاربعاء 5/5 للدراسات الاسلامية والتاريخ والجغرافيا وسوف يكون القبول وفقا للتقدير بالمؤهلات وهي الدرجة الجامعية في نفس تخصص المادة حيث سيكون السبت لتقدير ممتاز ومن لديها خبرات من كافة التقادير والأحد لتقدير جيد جدا والاثنين لتقدير جيد والثلاثاء لتقدير مقبول والأربعاء لمن فاتهن التقديم خلال الفترة السابقة من كافة التخصصات المحددة وقد أكد مدير التربية والتعليم والمشرف على تعليم البنات بالمخواة سعيد بن محمد مخايش بأنه تم تشكيل لجنة من الاشراف التربوي النسوي لاستقبال الطلبات لهذه الوظائف وفق الضوابط المحددة للقبول واشار الى ان عدد الوظائف بلغ 170 وظيفة لتعليم البنات بالمخواة والقرى المرتبطة بها.[/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="1 80"]بدأت عمادة شؤون الطلاب بجامعة الملك فيصل بالاحساء استقبال الطلبة الراغبين في التسجيل في البرنامج الصيفي المسائي لهذا العام 1425هـ لطلاب المرحلتين الابتدائية والمتوسطة ولمدة 6 اسابيع ابتداء من يوم السبت الموافق 1/5/1425هـ. ويشتمل برنامج هذا العام على (تعليم الحاسب الآلي, تدريب على فنون الكاراتية, تدريب على السباحة, مسابقات ثقافية ورياضية, رحلات), وعلى اولياء امور الطلاب الراغبين في تسجيل ابنائهم التوجه الى مقر عمادة شؤون الطلاب بالاحساء (مكتب التسجيل والقبول للبرنامج الصيفي المسائي) مصطحبين معهم الوثائق التالية:
1- صورة دفتر العائلة.
2- عدد (2) صورة شمسية للطالب مقاس 4/3
3- صورة بطاقة الجامعة لمنسوبيها.
ذكر ذلك عميد شؤون الطلاب والمشرف العام على البرنامج الصيفي المسائي الدكتور ابراهيم بن عبدالرحمن الحواس, واضاف ان الهدف من تنظيم البرنامج هو شغل اوقات الفراغ لدى ابنائنا الطلاب بما يعود عليهم بالنفع وصقل مواهبهم وقدراتهم[/frame].

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="1 80"]وظائف شاغرة على بند الصيانة في الحرس الوطني 

كتب - مندوب "الرياض": 

اوضحت ادارة شؤون الموظفين برئاسة الحرس الوطني عن توفر عدد (32) وظيفة شاغرة على بند الصيانة وفقاً للمسميات والمؤهلات والخبرات التالية:
مهندس كهرباء - بكالوريوس هندسة كهرباء خبرة سنتين، مهندس ميكانيكي - بكالوريوس هندسة ميكانيكية - خبرة سنتين، مقيم مدني - بكالوريوس هندسة مدنية - خبرة سنتين، مدخل بيانات - ثانوية عامة أو ما يعادلها ودورة ادخال البيانات ومعالجة نصوص لا تقل عن ستة اشهر - خبرة سنتين، ميكانيكي عدد  2- كلية التقنية - تخصص ميكانيكا عام خبرة سنتين، فني مراقب مباني كلية التقنية خبرة سنتين، فني تحكم حراري - كلية التقنية - خبرة سنتين، فني كهربآء عدد  2- دبلوم المعهد الثانوي الصناعي - خبرة سنتين، فني صيانة تكييف مركزي - عدد  3- كلية التقنية تخصص تبريد وتكييف - خبرة سنتين، مساعد فني مكافحة حشرات - ثانوية عامة وخبرة سنتين في مكافحة الحشرات والقوارض - خبرة سنتين، فني آلات تصوير - مركز التدريب المهني سنتين دراسيتين - خبرة سنتين، فني زراعي - دبلوم فني زراعي - تخصص انتاج نباتي - خبرة سنتين، نجار - مركز التدريب المهني - تخصص نجارة سنتين دراسيتين - خبرة سنتين، دهان - مركز التدريب المهني - تخصص دهان سنتين دراسيتين - خبرة سنتين، بناء - اجادة القراءة والكتابة - خبرة سنتين في البناء واللياسة والبلاط، عامل نظافة - عدد  12- اجادة القراءة والكتابة - خبرة غير مطلوبة، سائق معدات ثقيلة - الشهادة الابتدائية + رخصة عمومي + خبرة  3سنوات في قيادة المعدات الثقيلة.
كما اشترطت في المتقدم ان لا يقل عمره عن (18) عاماً وألا يزيد عن  40عاماً وارتداء الزي الفني (أوفر هول) أثناء العمل وأن يعمل لمدة (8) ساعات يوميا بما في ذلك يوم الخميس.
وسيبدأ استقبال طلبات التوظيف بمقر ادارة الصيانة والتشغيل بخشم العان بالرياض جنوب مستشفى الملك فهد للحرس الوطني اعتبارا من يوم السبت 1425/4/3ه ولمدة خمسة ايام فعلى الراغبين في التقدم لتلك الوظائف اصطحاب اصل المؤهلات والوثائق وصورة طبق الاصل مع ملف علاقي وللمزيد من المعلومات يمكن الاتصال على الهاتف رقم (2512222) تحويلة (31127). [/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="1 80"]التقديم يبدأ اليوم

وظائف شاغرة بالتعليم الفني والتدريب المهني

الرياض ـ اليوم 
بناء على موافقة وزارة الخدمة المدنية أعلنت المؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفني والتدريب المهني عن وجود وظائف شاغرة (تعليمية) في عدد من وحداتها التدريبية وترغب شغرها بسعوديين عن طريق المسابقة وسوف يبدأ التقديم على الوظائف والمقابلات الشخصية في مقر مجمع المؤسسة في حي الريان شارع بريدة بالرياض خلال الفترة من اليوم السبت حتى 12 من شهر جمادى الأول الجاري الساعة الثامنة صباحا الى الساعة الواحدة ظهرا مع التأكيد على أنه لن يتم اجراء المقابلة لأية متقدم قبل احضاره كافة الأوراق المطلوبة.
شروط التقديم والوظائف هي: صورة من بطاقة الأحوال، صورة مصدقة من وثيقة التخرج، صورة مصدقة من شهادات الخبرة ان وجدت، صورة مصدقة من شهادات الدورات التدريبية في مجال التخصص ان وجدت، صورة مصدقة من كشف الدرجات (السجل الأكاديمي)، نموذج طلب مسابقة على وظيفة (يمكن الحصول على النموذج من الموقع بعد تعبئة البيانات والمعلومات عن المتقدم)، تعبئة نموذج (101أ) للموظفين بعد تعبئة بنوده من 1 الى 8 واعتماده من جهة العمل الحالية (موجود على الموقع)، أو نموذج (101ب) لغير الموظفين بعد تعبئة بنوده من 1 الى 18 من قبل المتقدم (موجود على الموقع)، تعبئة نموذج المعلومات الخاصة بالخدمات السابقة (موجود على الموقع)، تعبئة نموذج التعهد الخطي المشتمل على موافقة مبدئية ومعتمد من جهة العمل الحالية على اخلاء الطرف في حال الترشيح وذلك للموظفين على رأس العمل الحكومي، تعبئة نموذج تعهد خطي خاص بالمتقدمين على الوظائف التعليمية التابعة لمعاهد التدريب العسكري المهني (موجود على الموقع)، و4 صور شخصية مقاس 3?4.
وللراغبين في الحصول على مزيد من المعلومات يمكنهم الاطلاع عليها من خلال زيارة موقع المؤسسة (www.gotevot.edu.sa) أو الاتصال على الادارة العامة لشؤون هيئة التدريب على الأرقام 014067922/ 014066275 تحويلة 34 أو 014052770 تحويلة 1179.
والتخصصات المطروحة في المسابقة هي:
المنيوم، انتاج، انشاءات معدنية، آلات كهربائية، اتصالات، احصاء، ادارة اعمال، ادارة مكتبية، اقتصاد، الكترونيات، برمجة، بناء، تبريد وتكييف، تحليل نظم، تسويق، تشغيل خادم ويب، تصوير، تطوير نظم ويب، تمديدات صحية، حاسب آلي، حلاقة، خياطة، رسم معماري، رياضيات، سمكرة ودهان، سياحة وسفر، شبكات، صفائح معدنية، صيانة آلات مكتبية، علوم حاسب آلي، فندقة، فيزياء، قوى كهربائية، لحام، لغة انجليزية، محاسبة، محركات ومركبات، مرشد طلابي، مساحة، معادن ثمينة، نجارة، هندسة حاسب، هندسة كهربائية، هندسة مدنية، هندسة معمارية.
 [/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="1 80"]المديرية العامة لحرس الحدود تعلن عن فتح باب القبول لعدد (1333) وظيفة شاغرة برتبة جندي في كل من المناطق التالية: (الشمالية - الشرقية - جازان - عسير - نجران - الجوف - تبوك - مكة المكرمة - معهد حرس الحدود بالرياض).
ويشترط في المتقدم:
ان يكون حاصلاً على شهادة الثانوية العامة، وأن يكون المتقدم سعودي الأصل والمنشأ، وأن لا يقل عمر المتقدم عن  17سنة ولا يزيد عن  25سنة حسب البطاقة الشخصية، وأن لا يقل طول المتقدم عن 165سم، وأن يجتاز المتقدم مرحلة القبول النهائي.
على ان يصطحب المتقدم معه ما يلي:
احضار أصل الشهادة الدراسية المطلوبة مع صورة منها للمطابقة، واحضار أصل شهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك مع صورة منها للمطابقة، واحضار أصل بطاقة الأحوال المدنية مع صورة منها للمطابقة واحضار أصل دفتر العائلة مع صوة منه للمطابقة (دفتر عائلة الوالد)، واحضار عدد صورتين ملونتين حديثتين مقاس 3* 4للمتقدم وأن يكون لدى المتقدم الاستعداد للعمل في مراكز حرس الحدود وفي أي منطقة أو قطاع يتم تحديده وقد تم استقبال المتقدمين على هذه الوظائف يوم السبت الموافق 1425/5/1هـ بقيادات حرس الحدود بالمناطق.[/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="1 80"]فرص وظيفية لأخصائيي المختبر بجازان 

* لازالت الفرصة متاحة امام حملة بكالوريوس علوم الاحياء الدقيقة للتقدم لمديرية الزراعة والمياه بمنطقة جازان التي اعلنت عن  8وظائف شاغرة لديها لأخصائيي المختبر واشترطت المديرية العامة للزراعة أن يكون المتقدم للوظيفة حاصلاً على بكالوريوس علوم احياء دقيقة.
وأهاب مدير عام الزراعة بمنطقة جازان المهندس عبدالله بن مسفر الغامدي بالراغبين التقدم لمقر المديرية بجازان بجوار سوق السمك الجديد محدداً الثلاثاء القادم كآخر موعد لذلك. [/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="1 80"]0 وظيفة أمنية نسائية بأرامكو السعودية

الدمام - حسين خماش 
بدأت شركة ارامكو السعودية في استقبال طلبات الالتحاق بوظائف الأمن الصناعي للنساء عبر مقاول مع الشركة في خطوة جديدة لتعزيز جهود الأمن والسلامة في هذه الشركة العملاقة والتي تتميز وتلتزم بمعايير عالية في هذا الجانب تؤكدها الاحصائيات والانجازات التي حققتها الشركة على مدى العقود الماضية.
وعلمت (اليوم) من مصادر خاصة ان العدد المطروح من الوظائف يصل الى 80 فرصة وظيفية أمنية نسائية يشترط للدخول في المنافسة عليها ان تكون المتقدمة تحمل مؤهلا دراسيا لا يقل عن الثانوية العامة على ان تجري لها مقابلة شخصية في وقت لاحق يتم تحديده وعلى ضوئه تتحدد المميزات التي تشير الى راتب شهري يصل الى ثمانية آلاف ريال وهو حافز قوي للمتقدمات على هذه الوظائف في ظل محدودية الفرص الوظيفية في المجال الأمني والذي يبدو انه سيشهد طفرة نوعية في القادم من الأيام بعد تزايد الاهتمام بتعزيز الاجراءات الأمنية في كثير من المجمعات السكنية والتسويقية والتجارية. يذكر أن جهاز الأمن الصناعي في ارامكو السعودية يضم ما يزيد على خمسة الاف موظف منتشرين في مختلف منشآت ارامكو السعودية تشكل نسبة ضئيلة من هذا العدد لأعمال نسوية في مجال الأمن والسلامة.[/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="1 80"]ووظائف شاغرة بمستشفى قوى الأمن

اعلن برنامج قوى الامن بالرياض التابع للادارة العامة للخدمات الطبية عن حاجته لشغل عدد من الوظائف ودعا الراغبين في التقديم إلى احضار سيرة ذاتية حديثة موضحا فيها جميع عناوين الاتصال بالاضافة الى صورة شخصية حديثة وصور من المؤهلات الدراسية وصور من الخبرات الوظيفية وصورة من اثبات الهوية او ارسالها الى العنوان التالي: مستشفى قوى الامن بالرياض قسم التوظيف ص.ب 3643 الرياض 11481 ويكتب على المظروف طلب تحديد مسمى الوظيفة المرغوبة ورقمها. يذكر ان جميع الوظائف تتطلب اجادة اللغة الانجليزية واجادة استخدام الحاسب الآلي والوظائف للسعوديين فقط.
 [/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="1 80"]وظائف على برنامج التشغيل الذاتي بعسير المركزي

اعلن مستشفى عسير المركزي عن وجود عدد من الوظائف على برنامج التشغيل الذاتي ودعا من تتوافر لديه المؤهلات والخبرات المطلوبة للتقدم الى مدير شؤون الموظفين بمستشفى عسير في المبنى (12) الدور الثاني خلال اسبوعين. واوضح المشرف العام على مستشفى عسير المركزي الدكتور صالح سعد الوداعي ان الوظائف المطلوبة لشغلها بمواطنين سعوديين هي:
مترجم وعددها 3 وظائف والمؤهلات المطلوبة بكالوريوس ادب وخبرة لمدة 3 سنوات في ترجمة التقارير ولديه المام بالمصطلحات الطبية.
وناسخ تقارير طبية (باللغة الانجليزية) وعددها 6 وظائف والمؤهلات المطلوبة ثانوية عامة ودبلوم حاسب آلي ويجيد الطباعة باللغة الانجليزية وخبرة لمدة سنتين في مجال العمل بالمستشفيات.
وسكرتير طبي وعددها 7 وظائف، والمؤهل المطلوب دبلوم سكرتارية و3 سنوات في مجال العمل. واخصائي جودة ونوعية وهي وظيفة واحدة والمؤهلات المطلوبة شهادة جامعية في الادارة الصحية وادارة المستشفيات والعلوم الصحية و3 سنوات خبرة في مجال الجودة والنوعية ويجيد اللغة الانجليزية. ومسؤول دخول وخروج وعددها وظيفة واحدة والمؤهل المطلوب دبلوم الادارة الصحية مع الخبرة سنتان في نفس مجال العمل ويجيد اللغة الانجليزية.[/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="1 80"]وقعت أمس 6 اتفاقيات جديدة لـ 347 وظيفة بالمنطقة
4 آلاف فرصة وظيفية قادمة في الشرقية بدعم الموارد البشرية
خلاف الشركات مع "التأمينات" ينتهي بحل من الصندوق
الدمام - محمد عضيب 
يتجه صندوق تنمية الموارد البشرية فرع المنطقة الشرقية لدعم الشركات لتوفير 4000 فرصة وظيفية للشباب والفتيات بالمنطقة خلال 6 اشهر قادمة وقبل نهاية العام الميلادي الحالي. صرح بذلك لـ(اليوم) الدكتور حسن بن مساعد الاحمدي مدير مكتب صندوق تنمية الموارد البشرية في الشرقية حيث ذكر ان العمل الفعلي في الصندوق بالمنطقة بدأ في اكتوبر الماضي وبالتعاون مع الشركات استطعنا توفير ما يقارب 4000 فرصة وظيفية في ثمانية اشهر حيث نستهدف حاليا نفس العدد خلال الاشهر المقبلة ليصبح مجموع الفرص الوظيفية التي يدعمها الصندوق بالشرقية 8000 وظيفة حتى نهاية عام 2004م. واضاف الاحمدي: لقد بدأنا في فرع الشرقية وضع خطة سنوية لتوفير 6 آلاف فرصة وظيفية ولكن خلال الاشهر الاولى تضاعفت الفرص مما ساهم في توجيه الدكتور محمد السهلاوي مدير عام الصندوق للعاملين في فرع المنطقة الشرقية بزيادة الدعم وتوفير فرص اكثر للشباب والفتيات. من جانب آخر كشف محمد مبارك مسؤول شؤون الموظفين في احدى الشركات التي وقعت عقدا مع الصندوق عن تأخير صرف المستحقات الخاصة بالشركات وذلك نتيجة عدم اصدار الرقم التأميني والذي يشترطه الصندوق لتقديم الدعم المادي مما ادى الى تعطيل صرف مستحقات الموظفين. وذكر ان الشركة ناقشت المؤسسة العامة للتأمينات الاجتماعية فرع الشرقية والتي بدورها اكدت لنا ان تركيب نظام جديد في الحاسب قد يؤخر اصدار الارقام الجديدة للموظفين المسجلين في التأمين وسيتم حلها قريبا. بينما اكد الاحمدي (مدير فرع الصندوق بالشرقية) ان الصندوق سيسهل مستحقات الشركات بعد تأخيرها من التأمينات وذلك بتوجيه من المدير العام للصندوق في حالة اثبات ان التأخير جاء بسبب التأمينات وليس من الشركات وعندما تحضر الشركة الاوراق التي تؤكد مراجعتها للتأمينات يتم صرف المستحقات موضحا وجود 7 شركات في الشرقية لديها مشاكل وقريبا سيتم حل جميع العقبات التي تحول دون استفادة هذه الشركات من مستحقات الصرف مضيفا ان مشكلة التأمينات في اصدار الرقم التأميني فقط في الموظفين الجدد الذين يتم دعمهم من الصندوق وسيتم حلها بالتنسيق مع التأمينات. من جهة اخرى وقع صندوق تنمية الموارد البشرية فرع الشرقية صباح امس 6 اتفاقيات لدعم 347 وظيفة للشباب والفتيات بالمنطقة مع 4 شركات حيث يبلغ مجموع الدعم المالي الذي يقدمه الصندوق (7.339.050) ريالا. يذكر ان الصندوق (فرع الشرقية) منذ بدايته في شهر اكتوبر العام الماضي دعم 86 شركة في المنطقة في 4479 وظيفة للشباب والفتيات.
 [/frame]

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

مشكوره على هذه الواضيع المفيده ولكل مجتهد نصيب التمنا من الشباب المسارعه فى التقديم والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="1 80"]بدأت شركة الاتصالات السعودية تنفيذ خططها التدريبية المختلفة لطلاب المرحلة الثانوية وكليات التقنية وبعض الجامعات السعودية في التخصصات التقنية وذلك في اطار برامج التدريب الصيفي والتدريب التعاوني والتدريب التطبيقي وسيتاح من خلالها الفرصة هذا العام لاكثر من 1340 طالبا.
وبين نائب رئيس شركة الاتصالات السعودية لقطاع الموارد البشرية والتدريب محمد المهنا ان الشركة قد بدأت في تنفيذ برنامج التدريب الصيفي للطلاب بمختلف مناطق المملكة بدءا من الصف الثاني الثانوي كحد ادنى.. ويستمر البرنامج لمدة شهرين ويتاح للطلاب في هذه الفترة ممارسة التدريب العملي في مختلف المواقع في الشركة وتتاح لطلاب الكليات التقنية والتخصصات الفنية في المعاهد والجامعات الاطلاع عن كثب على سير الاعمال الفنية المكتبية منها والميدانية والمشاركة الفعلية في انجاز هذه الاعمال حسب الامكانية الاستيعابية وقد تم توزيع الفرص التدريبية المتاحة على مختلف محافظات المملكة وذلك بالتنسيق مع مكاتب العمل في كل محافظة.
وقال المهنا ان الاتصالات السعودية تنفذ برنامجا تعاونيا بالتنسيق مع الجامعات السعودية وذلك لتنفيذ برامج التدريب التعاوني للطلاب الذين هم على وشك التخرج ويستمر هذا البرنامج لمدة 7 اشهر يتقاضى فيه الطالب مكافأة مالية مناسبة ويتم التنسيق مع الجامعات لتحديد موعد بدء البرنامج التعاوني لكل طالب وموقع التدريب حسب المتطلبات الاكاديمية حيث يتمكن الطلاب من اكمال برنامج التدريب التعاوني في مختلف مناطق المملكة كما توفر الشركة فرصا تدريبية تطبيقية للطلاب الذين هم على وشك التخرج في الكليات التقنية وكليات الاتصالات والجامعات بمختلف التخصصات ويستمر برنامج التدريب التطبيقي التعاوني لمدة من 8 الى 10 اسابيع يوجه الطالب فيها الى الادارة التي تناسب تخصصه ويتدرب تحت اشراف فني كما يتم التنسيق مع الكليات المعنية لمتابعة سير برنامج التدريب للطلاب المتدربين بالشركة ويستمر هذا النوع من التدريب التطبيقي على مدار السنة للفصلين الاول والثاني والفصل الصيفي.[/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="1 80"]اعلنت ادارة ميناء الملك عبدالعزيز بالدمام عن طرح وظيفة شاغرة على بند التشغيل مطلوب شغلها بسعودي.
ودعت الادارة من تتوافر لديه الشروط المطلوبة، الى مراجعة شؤون الموظفين بالميناء مصطحبا المؤهلات والمستندات المطلوبة اعتبارا من 15 شهر جمادى الاولى لغاية 25 من شهر جمادى الأولى الجاري.[/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="1 80"]3 وظيفة شاغرة بكلية الملك عبدالعزيز الحربية
اعلنت كلية الملك عبدالعزيز الحربية عن حاجتها الى اشغال وظائف على بند الاجور مشغولة بغير سعوديين لاشغالها بمواطنين سعوديين وهي كالتالي:
2 خياط بدل عسكرية، 3 تحميل وتنزيل، 6 سائس خيل، بيطار خيل، حلاق.
وسيتم قبول طلب من تنطبق عليه شروط الوظيفة حسب نظام الخدمة المدنية.
ويتم قبول الطلبات بمقر الكلية بقسم شؤون الموظفين خلال الفترة من يوم السبت القادم حتى نهاية دوام يوم الاربعاء القادم على ان يحضر المتقدم مايلي: ملف علاقي يحتوي على صورة من المؤهل والخبرة، صورة بطاقة الأحوال المدنية، صورتان شمسيتان مقاس (4*6)، واحضار الاصل للتصديق عليه.
 [/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="1 80"]تعلن الشركة العربية الكيماوية لاتكس المحدودة عن حاجتها الى مشغلين فنين 

لمطلوب: 

1- شهادة الثانوية الصناعي او علمي 

2- حاصل على شهادة جيد جدآ 

3- الأفضلية لذوي الخبرة 

4- التكلم اللغة الأنجليزية 

5- ان يجتاز المقابلة 

فمن يرغب بتقديم ملفه ان يرسله على العنوان الأتي : 

الجبيل 31961 
صندوق بريد : 11571 
المملكة السعوديةالعربية 

او فاكس: -033588248 

الي عناية الأستاذ ماجد الفياني 
Thank you very much for your cooperation and best regards [/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

وظائف شاغرة في مدينة الملك فهد العسكرية بالشرقية
اعلنت مدينة فهد العسكرية للتشغيل والصيانة في المنطقة الشرقية عن حاجتها الى شغل وظائف بمواطنين سعوديين من الجنسين.
وتتضمن الوظائف عدد 3 فنيين زراعيين تخصص انتاج نباتي ويشترط الحصول على شهادة دبلوم المعاهد الثانوية الزراعية وخبرة سنة في مجال التخصص، وعدد 2 فنى زراعي تخصص بستنة ويشترط الحصول على دبلوم المعاهد الثانوية الزراعية وخبرة سنة في مجال التخصص، وعدد 2 منقذة سباحة ويشترط الحصول على شهادة الثانوية واجادة السباحة مع دورة في الانقاذ، ومدربة سباحة على ان تكون حاصلة على شهادة الثانوية واجادة السباحة مع دورة في الانقاذ، واخيرا عدد 5 عمال مصاعد عمائر ونظافة ويشترط اجادة القراءة والكتابة والا يتجاوز عمر المتقدم 40 عاما.
ودعت ادارة المدينة من تتوافر فيهم هذه الشروط الى التقدم الى ادارة مدينة الملك فهد العسكرية للتشغيل والصيانة قسم شئون الموظفين مصطحبين معهم الشهادات المطلوبة علما بأنه سيتم استقبال المتقدمين لمدة اسبوعين من اليوم.

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="1 80"]وكالة النجوم للسفر والسياحة بالدمام
تعلين عن رغبتها بتعيين موظفي مبيعات تذاكر وحجز
المؤهلات:
·      الثانوية العامة

·      الإلمام باللغة الإنجليزية

·      الأفضلية لخريجي مشروع الأمير محمد بن فهد لوكالات السفر .

ترسل السيرة الذاتية على فاكس 8332808[/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

مطلوب لشركة كبرى منفذو مبيعات

لتمثيل شركة اقتصادية كبرى في المنطقة الشرقية وحفر الباطن

·      القدرة على الانتشار والتوزيع

·      اللباقة وحسن التصرف

·      الأناقة الشخصية والسلوك

·      راتب جيد وعمولات مرتفعة ومستقبل مضمون

من يجد بنفسه الكفاءة إرسال السيرة الذاتية على فاكس 8955237

أو الاتصال على جوال رقم 056471215 أ/سامر أو جوال 054949576

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

وظائف بمدارس الهيئة الملكية بينبع 
أعلنت الهيئة الملكية للجبيل وينبع/ الادارة العامة لمشروع ينبع في سعودة عدد من الوظائف التعليمية بمدارسها بمدينة ينبع الصناعية وحددت يوم السبت القادم موعدا لبدء قبول الطلبات وينتهي يوم الاربعاء القادم وتشمل الوظائف المطلوب شغلها بتخصصات مختلفة كالتالي: (علوم واحياء) على ان يكون حاصلا على بكالوريوس تربوي او بكالوريوس مع دبلوم تربوي او بكالوريوس كلية معلمين (مسار) وألا يقل التقدير عن جيد. (الحاسب الآلي) على ان يكون المتقدم حاصلا على بكالوريوس حاسب آلي وألا يقل التقدير عن جيد جدا. (فني مختبر) على ان يكون المتقدم حاصلا على دبلوم كلية المعلمين او الشهادة الجامعية المتوسطة ـ تخصص تقنية الهندسة الكيميائية والافضلية لخريجي كلية ينبع الصناعية وألا يقل التقدير عن جيد.
وحددت الهيئة الملكية العنوان التالي لاستقبال طلبات التقديم مشفوعة بالسيرة الذاتية (موضحا بها تسلسل الخبرات والدورات التدريبية واي انشطة او مشاركات ذات صلة بمجال العمل) ومرفقا بها صور المؤهلات العلمية وكشف بالمقررات الدراسية والمعدلات التي حصل عليها المتقدم خلال فترة دراسته، وشهادات الخبرة (ان وجدت) والدورات التدريبية بالاضافة الى صورة من بطاقة الاحوال المدنية ورقم الهاتف والجوال الى: الادارة العامة للهيئة الملكية بينبع
عناية: مدير التوظيف
ص. ب: 30031 مدينة ينبع الصناعية
هاتف/ فاكس: 3216585 (04)
recruitment@rc-ynb.com/e-mail:<a hre...ciy.gov.sa</a>

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

80 وظيفة أمنية نسائية بأرامكو السعودية 
بدأت شركة ارامكو السعودية في استقبال طلبات الالتحاق بوظائف الأمن الصناعي للنساء عبر مقاول مع الشركة في خطوة جديدة لتعزيز جهود الأمن والسلامة في هذه الشركة العملاقة والتي تتميز وتلتزم بمعايير عالية في هذا الجانب تؤكدها الاحصائيات والانجازات التي حققتها الشركة على مدى العقود الماضية.
وعلمت (اليوم) من مصادر خاصة ان العدد المطروح من الوظائف يصل الى 80 فرصة وظيفية أمنية نسائية يشترط للدخول في المنافسة عليها ان تكون المتقدمة تحمل مؤهلا دراسيا لا يقل عن الثانوية العامة على ان تجري لها مقابلة شخصية في وقت لاحق يتم تحديده وعلى ضوئه تتحدد المميزات التي تشير الى راتب شهري يصل الى ثمانية آلاف ريال وهو حافز قوي للمتقدمات على هذه الوظائف في ظل محدودية الفرص الوظيفية في المجال الأمني والذي يبدو انه سيشهد طفرة نوعية في القادم من الأيام بعد تزايد الاهتمام بتعزيز الاجراءات الأمنية في كثير من المجمعات السكنية والتسويقية والتجارية. يذكر أن جهاز الأمن الصناعي في ارامكو السعودية يضم ما يزيد على خمسة الاف موظف منتشرين في مختلف منشآت ارامكو السعودية تشكل نسبة ضئيلة من هذا العدد لأعمال نسوية في مجال الأمن والسلامة.

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

أعلنت وزارة الخدمة المدنية بالتعاون مع وزارة التربية والتعليم ووزارة الدفاع والطيران ورئاسة الحرس الوطني عن توفر 14 ألفاً و 879 وظيفة تعليمية للرجال مطلوب شغلها بمواطنين عن طريق المفاضلة منها 5200 وظيفة مستحدثة والبقية وظائف المتعاقدين).
وأوضحت وزارة الخدمة المدنية أن هذه الوظائف لا تشمل وظائف خريجي كليات المعلمين والبالغة 2000 وظيفة تقريبا حيث سيتم تعيينهم من قبل وزارة التربية والتعليم مباشرة.
التخصصات والمؤهلات المطلوبة لشغل الوظائف ومواعيد التقديم

مستندات التقديم المطلوبة:
1 ـ أصل وثيقة التخرج موضحا بها تقدير النجاح والمعدل التراكمي مع صورتين منها.
2 ـ أصل شهادة التعليم الزائد إن وجد مع صورتين منها.
3 ـ تقبل الخبرات التعليمية ـ إن وجدت ـ بشرط أن تكون وفقاً للنموذج المعد من قبل وزارة الخدمة المدنية بشرط ألا تقل مدتها عن عام دراسي كامل وأن تكون مكتسبة بعد المؤهل المتقدم به للمفاضلة، ومصدقة من الجهات التعليمية التي تشرف عليها إذا كانت مكتسبة في القطاع الأهلي.
4 ـ تقبل شهادة التدريب ـ إن وجدت ـ وفق الضوابط التالية:
أ ـ ألا تقل مدتها عن شهر.
ب ـ أن يكون تاريخ الحصول عليها لاحقاً لتاريخ التخرج للمؤهل العلمي المتقدم به للمفاضلة.
ج ـ أن يكون التدريب قد تم في أحد المعاهد أو المراكز التدريبية التابعة للأجهزة الحكومية أو مراكز التدريب غير الحكومية داخل المملكة المرخص لها من الجهات التي تملك الصلاحية وأن تكون دوراتها التدريبية معتمدة من الجهات التي تشرف عليها.
5 ـ بطاقة الهوية الوطنية مع صورة منها.
6 ـ أربع صور شخصية حديثة مقاس 4 × 6 سم.

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

وظيفة شاغرة بالخطوط السعودية

أعلنت الخطوط الجوية العربية السعودية عن توفر وظيفة مشرف خدمات وسائل تدريب الطيران للعمل بأكاديمية الامير سلطان لعلوم الطيران بالدرجة 15.
تحدث بذلك مساعد المدير العام للموارد البشرية بالخطوط الجوية العربية السعودية الدكتور حاتم ابو الجدائل وقال ان مهام الوظيفة الرئيسية هي تحديد متطلبات الاجهزة وتركيبها وتشغيلها وصيانتها والتخطيط والتنسيق للعمليات الصوتية والمرئية والانتاج التلفزيوني ومراجعة ومتابعة المعدات واحتياجات العاملين وتقديم الارشادات عند الحاجة وتدريب الفنيين السعوديين على رأس العمل وتطوير ومتابعة الاعمال الادارية بالادارة.
واوضح مساعد المدير العام للموارد البشرية انه يشترط للمتقدمين لهذه الوظيفة ان تكون لديهم شهادة جامعية في الادارة الصناعية (ادارة) او اعلام تخصص (تلفزيون) بالاضافة الى 4 سنوات خبرة في طبيعة العمل او شهادة الثانوية العامة بالاضافة الى 14 سنة خبرة في طبيعة العمل.
واضاف: ان المتقدمين المستوفين لشروط هذه الوظيفة سيخضعون لاختبارات في اللغة الانجليزية وفي تخصص الوظيفة ذاتها والمقابلة الشخصية والتي يشترط اجتياز جميعها بنجاح ويمكن للراغبين التقدم لهذه الوظيفة تقديم اوراقهم لادارة الشؤون الادارية للموارد البشرية لقطاع العمليات بجدة، حي الخالدية المجمع الاداري للخطوط السعودية عمارة 5 الدور الاول

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

القبول للمراقبة الجوية 29 الجاري  

تبدأ رئاسة الطيران المدني السبت القادم في قبول50) طالباً من الحاصلين على الشهادة الثانوية العامة قسم العلوم الطبيعية او ما يعادلها للالتحاق بمعهد التدريب الفني بجدة لدراسة تخصص (المراقبة الجوية).
وتقرر ان يكون يوم 29/5 و1 و2/6 لـ(90%) فما فوق, 3 و4 و7و8/6 لـ(81% - (89%), و9 و10 و11/6 لـ(75%- (80%).
وسيتم قبول الطلبات في جميع مطارات المملكة او معهد التدريب الفني بجدة, وتجري المقابلات الشخصية كما يلي:
21/6 ادارة مطار القصيم ومطار الملك فهد مركز التدريب المطار بالدمام وادارة مطار الامير محمد بالمدينة المنورة و17/6 بادارة مطار حائل وادارة مطار الجوف وادارة مطار جازان و14/6 بادارة مطار ابها ومطار الملك خالد بالرياض وادارة مطار تبوك. ويشترط على المتقدم احضار صورة بطاقة الاحوال المدنية مع الاصل والا يتجاوز عمره 22 سنة ولم يمض على تخرجه من الثانوية اكثر من3 سنوات ولا يقل تقديره العام عن جيد جدا والا تقل درجته في اللغة الانجليزية عن 75%.

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[align=center]وظائف تدريبية بمعهد الادارة  [/align]

اعلن معهد الادارة العامة عن حاجته الى عدد من خريجي الجامعات السعوديين للعمل على وظيفة مساعد مدرب في مجموعة من التخصصات بشرط ان يكونوا حاصلين على البكالوريوس في نفس التخصص وبمعدل دراسي محدد.واوضح المعهد انه بعد قبول المتقدم سيتم تعيينه على وظيفة مساعد مدرب (معيد) بالمرتبة السابعة وسيحصل على 20% بدل تدريب وسكن مؤثث حسب نظام الاسكان الجامعي فيما سيتم ابتعاثه لاحقا لاكمال دراسته العليا خارج المملكة.والتخصصات المطلوبة تشمل تخصص احصاء وادارة صحية, ادارة مستشفيات, ادارة عامة, ادارة صناعية, اقتصاد وهندسة ميكانيكية وكهربائية ومعمارية ومدنية.ودعا المعهد الراغبين والراغبات التقدم الى ادارات شؤون الموظفين في كل من المركز الرئيسي بالرياض وفرعيه بجدة والدمام والفرع النسوي في موعد اقصاه 18/6/1425هـ.

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[align=center]وظائف شاعرة بصندوق التنمية[/align]
اعلن الصندوق السعودي للتنمية عن وجود وظائف شاغرة ودعا الراغبين لتقديم طلباتهم خلال الفترة من 14 الى 25 من شهر جمادى الآخرة الجاري لادارة الموارد البشرية عن طريق المسابقة حسب الشروط الواردة في نظام الخدمة المدنية ولوائحه التنفيذية والوظائف الشاغرة تشمل: (محلل حسابات م/10) (اخصائي اقتصادي م/10) (اخصائي قروض م/9) (باحث اقتصادي م/8) (باحث تمويل صادرات م/7) (باحث زراعي مساعد م/7) (مترجم فرنسي م/7) (مبرمج حاسب آلي م/7) (مهندس كهربائي مساعد م/7) (مهندس مدني مساعد م/7) (مهندس حاسب آلي مساعد م/7) (مهندس ميكانيكي مساعد م/7) (مهندس معماري مساعد م/7) (مراقب مطبوعات م/6) (محاسب مساعد م/6) (باحث اقتصادي مساعد م/6) (باحث تسويق ضمان مساعد م/6) (باحث شئون موظفين مساعد م/6) (مدقق شئون موظفين م/6) (مسجل معلومات م/6).

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[color=[align=center]00CC33]بدء القبول لـ 15 ألف وظيفة تعليمية شاغرة[/color][/align]
بدأت فروع ومكاتب وزارة الخدمة المدنية يوم امس السبت قبول طلبات الالتحاق بالوظائف التعليمية بالتعليم العام والخاص (للرجال) والبالغ عددها 14879 وظيفة، التي سبق وان اعلنت عنها وزارة الخدمة المدنية بالتعاون مع وزارة التربية والتعليم ووزارة الدفاع والطيران ورئاسة الحرس الوطني. واوضحت وزارة الخدمة المدنية ان هذا العدد من الوظائف لايشمل الوظائف المخصصة لخريجي البكالوريوس من كليات اعداد المعلمين، التي يقارب عددها 2000 وظيفة بوزارة التربية والتعليم، حيث يتم تعيينهم من قبل وزارة التربية والتعليم بصورة مباشرة والمطلوب شغلها بالمواطنين عن طريق المفاضلة. وبينت الوزارة ان القبول على هذه الوظائف يشمل جميع التخصصات المختلفة، حيث بدأ القبول للاسبوع الأول يوم امس السبت ويستمر حتى اليوم الاحد لتخصص اللغة العربية لجميع التقديرات ويوم غد الاثنين وحتى الاربعاء القادم، للمتقدمين لوظائف التعليم الخاص من مختلف التخصصات، وكذلك المتقدمون لوظائف اللغة الانجليزية (التعليم العام)، وبدءا من يوم السبت القادم وحتى نهاية يوم الاربعاء 18/6 للتقديم على جميع تخصصات التربية الاسلامية والقراءات والتاريخ والجغرافيا والاسبوع الثالث بدءا من يوم 21/6 وحتى يوم الاربعاء الموافق 25/6 للمتقدمين لوظائف (التعليم العام) في تخصصات علم الاجتماع وعلم النفس والفيزياء والكيمياء والجيولوجيا والاحياء والرياضيات والمكتبات والحاسب الآلي والتربية الفنية والتربية الرياضية.
واهابت الوزارة بالاخوة المتقدمين الراغبين في الالتحاق بهذه الوظائف احضار المستندات والوثائق المطلوبة وهي: اصل وثيقة التخرج موضحا بها تقدير النجاح والمعدل التراكمي مع صورتين منها، واصل شهادة التعليم الزائد ان وجد مع صورتين منها، وتقبل الخبرات التعليمية ـ ان وجدت ـ ويشرط ان تكون وفقا للنموذج المعد من قبل وزارة الخدمة المدنية بشرط ان لاتقل مدتها عن عام دراسي كامل وان تكون مكتسبة بعد المؤهل المتقدم به للمفاضلة، ومصدقة من الجهات التعليمية التي تشرف عليها اذا كانت مكتسبة في القطاع الاهلي، وتقبل شهادة التدريب ـ ان وجد ـ وفق الضوابط التالية: وان لاتقل مدتها عن شهر، ان يكون تاريخ الحصول عليها لاحقا لتاريخ التخرج للمؤهل العلمي المتقدم به للمفاضلة، وان يكون التدريب قد تم بأحد المعاهد او المراكز التدريبية التابعة للاجهزة الحكومية او مراكز التدريب غير الحكومية داخل المملكة المرخص لها من الجهات التي تملك الصلاحيات وان تكون دوراتها التدريبية معتمدة من الجهات التي تشرف عليها. وبطاقة الهوية الوطنية مع صورة منها و4 صور شخصية حديثة مقاس (4 في 6) سم.

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="1 80"][align=center]الأحد بدء قبول طلبات الالتحاق ببرامج التدريب بأرامكو السعودية[/align]
حددت ارامكو يوم الاحد القادم موعدا لاستقبال طلبات الراغبين فى الالتحاق ببرنامج التدرج لغير الموظفين وذلك من خلال تقديم طلباتهم عبر موقعها على شبكة الانترنت حيث سيكون آخر موعد لقبول تلك الطلبات هو يوم السبت 28 من شهر جمادى الاآخرة الجاري.
ويحق لخريجى المرحلة الثانوية الحاصلين على الشهادة الثانوية بفروعها العلمى والادبى والتجارى والصناعى الالتحاق بهذا البرنامج على ان يكون المعدل العام للمتقدم منهم 75 فى المائة فما فوق وأن لا يتجاوز عمره أربعة وعشرين عاما.
واشترطت ارامكوا على خريجى الكليات التقنية والصناعية والمجتمع والاتصالات عند تقديم الطلب أن لا يقل المعدل التراكمى للمتقدم منهم عن 5 ر 3 من 5 او 5 ر2 من 4 وأن تكون سنة تخرجه
1423/ 1424هـ او السنة التى تليها وأن لا يتجاوز عمره "26 " عاما.
واوضح مسؤولو التوظيف فى الشركة أنه لن تقبل طلبات المتقدمين الا عن طريق شبكة الانترنت كما انه لن يكون هناك اى استقبال للطلبات عن طريق مكاتب التوظيف فى ارامكو السعودية وسوف يتم اعلام المتقدمين عن موعد مراجعة مكاتب التوظيف عن طريق البريد الالكترونى والهاتف الجوال.
 [/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

وزير الخدمة المدنية: الإعلان عن المزيد من الوظائف الشاغرة للمواطنين والمواطنات.. في  28رجب 

أعلنت وزارة الخدمة المدنية خلال الفترة من  1/1إلى 1425/5/24ه عن أكثر من (000ر40) وظيفة في مختلف مجالات الخدمة المدنية للرجال والنساء.
اوضح ذلك معالي نائب وزير الخدمة المدنية الاستاذ عبدالرحمن بن عبدالمحسن العبدالقادر موضحا أن منها ( 654ر 19) وظيفة مشمولة بسلم رواتب الوظائف التعليمية للرجال والنساء منها ( 879ر 14) وظيفة للرجال لايزال القبول عليها مستمرا حتى  1425/7/2ه و( 775ر 4) وظيفة للنساء انتهى القبول عليها بتاريخ 1425/5/12ه بالاضافة إلى (000ر 2) وظيفة مخصصة لخريجي البكالوريوس من كليات اعداد المعلمين تم الترشيح عليها من قبل وزارة التربية والتعليم بصورة مباشرة مما يجعل الوظائف التعليمية المتاحة هذا العام تزيد على ( 500ر21) وظيفة كما تم خلال هذه الفترة شغل (599) وظيفة ادارية وادارية معاونة.
وفي المجالات الصحية فقد أعلنت وزارة الخدمة المدنية عن (237ر19) وظيفة أما الوظائف التخصصية كالهندسية فقد بلغ ما أعلن عنه منها ( 077ر1) وظيفة أغلبها في الهندسة المدنية والهندسة الكهربائية والقبول على هذه الوظائف مستمر لمن تتوفر فيه شروط شغل الوظيفة ويرشح فورا دون مفاضلة.
أما ما يخص المسابقات الوظيفية فقد أعلنت وزارة الخدمة المدنية عن ( 960) وظيفة للرجال والنساء والعمل جار على تصحيح اجابات المتسابقين بالنسبة للرجال أما بالنسبة للنساء فقد تم الترشيح على أغلب وظائفهن والعمل جار على الترشيح على ما تبقى منها. 
وأضاف معاليه بأن من بين ما أعلن هذا العام ( 889ر 3) وظيفة أعلنتها بعض الجهات الحكومية التي تملك صلاحية اعلان وظائفها من قبلها مباشرة وتشمل وظائف أعضاء هيئة التدريس بالجامعات ووظائف في المرتبة الخامسة فما دون بسلم رواتب الموظفين العام المعطي لبعض الجهات الحكومية صلاحية شغل وظائفها بتلك المراتب عن طريق المسابقات الوظيفية وكذلك وظائف المؤسسات العامة وهذا العدد لا يشمل ما تعين عليه الجهات الحكومية بصورة مباشرة كبند الاجور وغيره من البنود ووظائف المستخدمين الشاغرة ومن المتوقع أن يشغر ( 383ر2) وظيفة مستخدم نتيجة بلوغ شاغليها سن الاحالة على التقاعد في 1425/7/1ه.
ومن حيث ما تبقى من اعلانات لهذا العام بين معالي نائب وزير الخدمة المدنية انه لازال في خطة الاعلانات الوظيفية لعام 1425ه المبلغة للجهات الحكومية مجموعة من الاعلانات الوظيفية منها مفاضلة الوظائف غير التعليمية للرجال المحدد صدورها حسب خطة الاعلانات في  1425/7/28ه وما سيتضمنه ذلك الاعلان من الوظائف يعتمد على ما يرد من الجهات الحكومية مما يتوفر لديها من الوظائف الشاغرة والمشغولة بغير مواطنين بجانب ذلك ستصدر - ان شاء الله - عدة اعلانات تذكيرية بالوظائف التي يتم التعيين عليها بالترشيح المباشر كالوظائف الصحية والهندسية والفنية التي لايزال عدد المتقدمين لها أقل من عدد الوظائف المتوفرة سواء الشاغرة أو المشغولة بغير المواطنين التي تعتبر في حكم الشاغرة لأن شغلها بغير مواطن بصفة مؤقتة لتعذر وجود المواطن المؤهل

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

أوضحت وزارة الخدمة المدنية بأنه تم تأجيل مواعيد التقديم للوظائف التعليمية (التعليم الخاص من مختلف التخصصات ووظائف اللغة الانجليزية - التعليم العام) إلى الفترة من  6/28إلى 1425/7/2ه بدلاً من الفترة  6/7إلى 1425/6/11ه جاء ذلك بسبب عدم تمكن وزارة التربية والتعليم من تسليم المتقدمين لوظائف التعليم الخاص من مختلف التخصصات والمتقدمين لوظائف اللغة الانجليزية (التعليم العام) نتائج مقابلاتهم الشخصية حسب الموعد المتفق عليه بين الوزارتين وحرصاً من وزارة الخدمة المدنية على استقرار المواعيد المحددة لقبول المتقدمين من مختلف التخصصات للوظائف التعليمية تم تأجيل التقدم لوظائف التعليم الخاص واللغة الانجليزية إلى الفترة من  6/28إلى 1425/7/2ه وكانت وزارة الخدمة المدنية قد حددت مواعيد القبول للوظائف التعليمية الرجالية (التعليم العام والتعليم الخاص) بالتنسيق مع وزارة التربية والتعليم على النحو التالي (انظر الجدول).
وأهابت الوزارة بالخريجين الراغبين بالتقديم التقدم في الموعد الجديد خلال الفترة من  6/28إلى 1425/7/2ه مصطحبين معهم نتائج المقابلة الشخصية التي أجريت لهم بوزارة التربية والتعليم

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[align=center]وظائف شاغرة بالزراعة[/align] 
اعلن مكتب منسق برنامج منظمة الاغذية والزراعة للامم المتحدة رئيس فريق الخبراء بوزارة الزراعة عن توافر 4 وظائف شاغرة هي:
طبيب بيطري - عدد اثنين للعمل في مركز الملك عبدالعزيز للخيل العربية الاصيلة بديراب ومركز ابحاث تنمية المراعي والثروة الحيوانية بالجوف ويشترط البكالوريوس في العلوم الزراعية تخصص طب بيطري مع خبرة في مجال العمل كما تتوافر وظيفة مهندس مساحة - عدد واحد للعمل بادارة المراعي والغابات بالوزارة والمؤهل المطلوب بكالوريوس في الاعمال المساحية ويفضل من لديه خبرة في مجال التخصص اضافة الى وظيفة محاسب - عدد واحد للعمل بمركز المزارع السمكية بجدة والمؤهل المطلوب دبلوم محاسب بالحاسب الآلي من كلية معترف بها مع خبرة لا تقل عن سنتين في الاعمال المحاسبية واجادة اللغة الانجليزية تحدثا وكتابة. ودعا المكتب المواطنين الراغبين في شغل هذه الوظائف الى ارسال طلباتهم موضحا بها العنوان البريدي ورقم الهاتف ومرفق بها صورة عن المؤهلات واخرى من بطاقة الاحوال المدنية وذلك في موعد اقصاه الاول من شهر رجب القادم على العنوان التالي: منسق برنامج منظمة الاغذية والزراعة للامم المتحدة رئيس فريق الخبراء - وزارة الزراعة ص.ب 94623 الرياض 11614

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

"[align=center]الخدمة" تبدأ القبول على 1091 وظيفة تعليمية [/align]
تستكمل اليوم فروع ومكاتب وزارة الخدمة المدنية قبول طلبات الالتحاق بـ(1091) وظيفة تعليمية (رجال) في تخصصات (التربية الاسلامية, القراءات, التاريخ, الجغرافيا) التي سبق الاعلان عنها بتاريخ 24 من شهر جمادى الاولى الماضي وتستمر إلى يوم الاربعاء الموافق 18 من شهر جمادى الآخرة الجاري وستكون مواعيد التقديم كالآتي:
السبت: ممتاز,جيد جدا
الاحد,الاثنين: جيد
الثلاثاء,الاربعاء: مقبول
واهابت الوزارة بالمتقدمين الراغبين في الالتحاق بهذه الوظائف احضار المستندات والوثائق المطلوبة وهي: اصل وثيقة التخرج موضحا بها تقدير النجاح والمعدل التراكمي مع صورتين منها, واصل شهادة التعليم الزائد ان وجد مع صورتين منها, وتقبل الخبرات التعليمية - ان وجدت - ويشترط ان تكون وفقا للنموذج المعد من قبل وزارة الخدمة المدنية بشرط الا تقل مدتها عن عام دراسي كامل وان تكون مكتسبة بعد المؤهل المتقدم به للمفاضلة, ومصدقة من الجهات التعليمية التي تشرف عليها اذا كانت مكتسبة في القطاع الاهلي, كما تقبل شهادة التدريب - ان وجد - وفق الضوابط التالية: الا تقل مدتها عن شهر, وان يكون تاريخ الحصول عليها لاحقا لتاريخ التخرج للمؤهل العلمي المتقدم به للمفاضلة, ان يكون التدريب قدم تم بأحد المعاهد او المراكز التدريبية التابعة للأجهزة الحكومية او مراكز التدريب غير الحكومية داخل المملكة المرخص لها من الجهات التي تملك الصلاحيات وان تكون دوراتها التدريبية معتمدة من الجهات التي تشرف عليها, وبطاقة الهوية الوطنية مع صورة منها, و4 صور شخصية حديثة مقاس 4 * 6 سم.

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

6 وظائف شاغرة بوزارة الزراعة
الرياض ـ اليوم 
اعلنت وزارة الزراعة ممثلة في ادارة الثروة الحيوانية عن توافر 6 وظائف شاغرة على برنامج التشغيل المباشر للوحدات البيطرية بمسمى طبيب بيطري على بند التشغيل المباشر للوحدات البيطرية وسوف يكون موعد التقديم على هذه الوظائف اعتبارا من 4 من شهر شعبان القادم ولمدة شهر من تاريخه وموقع التقديم ادارة الثروة الحيوانية برنامج التشغيل المباشر للوحدات البيطرية بوزارة الزراعة بالرياض.
والمؤهلات المطلوبة البكالوريوس في الطب البيطري مع ارفاق صورة شهادة المؤهل وصورة بطاقة الاحوال المدنية وصورة شهادة حسن سيرة وسلوك وشهادة الخبرة ان وجدت.

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[align=center]تعلن مؤسسة ميرزا الجشي عن توفر وظائف في فرعها الجديد الكائن في الخبر



محاسبين

مشرفين

ميكانيكيين سيارات

مهندسين ميكانيكا

بائعين في المعارض

مندوبين مبيعات

مسؤول علاقات عامة

محصل ديون

معقب لدوائر الحكومية

مبرمج قواعد بيانات

منسق صيانة

عمال ضيافة




للتقديم



بريد إلكتروني mirza@aljishi-group.com

الهاتف 8531114

فاكس 8521221

أو الحضور شخصياً لمقر المؤسسة - القطيف - المجيدية - شارع القدس[/align]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

وظائف شاغرة بمياه منطقة الرياض

الرياض - جوهر الرضيان 
أعلنت المديرية العامة للمياه بمنطقة الرياض عن توافر عدد من الوظائف الشاغرة على لائحة التشغيل والصيانة الخاضعة لنظام التأمينات الاجتماعية، وترغب في شغلها عن طريق المسابقة الوظيفية بكفاءات سعودية مؤهلة، واشترطت المديرية للتقدم للوظائف توافر المؤهل العلمي المطلوب لشغل الوظيفة المراد التقدم لها، إحضار صورة فقط من المؤهل العلمي لشغل الوظيفة المتقدم لها وصورة من بطاقة الأحوال المدنية مع ملاحظة أنه سيتم طلب أصول المؤهلات والخبرات وبطاقة الأحوال المدنية بعد النجاح في المسابقة للمطابقة.
ويبدأ قبول الطلبات اعتبارا من بداية يوم غد الثلاثاء وحتى نهاية دوام يوم الثلاثاء من الأسبوع القادم، من الساعة السابعة والنصف صباحا وحتى الساعة الثانية عشرة ظهرا، علما بأنه لن يقبل أي طلب بعد انتهاء هذه الفترة، وتقدم الطلبات لإدارة التوظيف لكافة الوظائف المطروحة بمقر برنامج تشغيل وصيانة مياه الرياض غرب الطريق الدائري الشرقي ما بين مخرج (12 ـ 13)، وقالت المديرية انه تسهيلا لعملية الاستقبال للمتقدمين من خارج مدينة الرياض ويتعذر حضورهم شخصيا يمكنهم إرسال طلباتهم عن طريق جهاز الفاكس مشتملة على (صورة من المؤهل العلمي ـ صورة بطاقة الأحوال المدنية ـ تحديد مسمى الوظيفة المتقدم لها ورقم الهاتف للاتصال به عند الحاجة) على العنوان التالي: فاكس رقم 2080638، خلال ساعات الدوام الرسمي من الساعة السابعة والنصف صباحا وحتى الساعة الثالثة ظهرا وخلال الفترة المحددة لاستقبال الطلبات . علما بأن الإعلان وكافة المعلومات المتعلقة بالمسابقة سيتم إعلانها عبر صفحة المديرية العامة للمياه بمنطقة الرياض على شبكة الإنترنت: 
www.mow.qov.sa

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

3 وظائف فنية شاغرة برئاسة الارصاد
اعلنت الرئاسة العامة للارصاد وحماية البيئة عن رغبتها في شغل وظيفة واحدة بمسمى فني طباعة بالمرتبة الخامسة بجدة، ووظيفة واحدة بمسمى فني اتصالات بالمرتبة الخامسة بالطائف، ووظيفة واحدة بمسمى مشغل اجهزة حاسب آلي بالمرتبة الخامسة بجدة. والمؤهلات والشروط المطلوبة لوظيفة فني طباعة هي شهادة الثانوية العامة مع برنامج اعدادي لمدة لا تقل عن ستة اشهر في الطباعة او خبرة مناسبة في مجال الطباعة او الثانوية المهنية تخصص (طباعة) واجتياز اختبارات القبول والمقابلة الشخصية. اما وظيفة فني اتصالات فيشترط لها الثانوية العامة مع برنامج اعدادي في الاتصالات لا تقل مدته عن ستة اشهر او خبرة مناسبة في مجال الاتصالات او الثانوية المهنية تخصص (اتصالات) واجتياز اختبارات القبول والمقابلة الشخصية. ووظيفة مشغل اجهزة حاسب آلي يشترط لها الثانوية العامة مع برنامج اعدادي في الحاسب الآلي لا تقل مدته عن ستة اشهر او خبرة مناسبة في مجال الحاسب الآلي واجتياز اختبارات القبول والمقابلة الشخصية والاوراق المطلوبة هي صورة واضحة من بطاقة الاحوال المدنية مع احضار الاصل للمطابقة وصورة مصدقة من الشهادات العلمية والعملية او احضار الاصل للتصديق و6 صور شمسية مقاس 3*4 مع احضار ملف علاقي. وسيتم قبول الطلبات ابتداء من يوم السبت 26 من شهر رجب حتى نهاية دوام يوم الاثنين الموافق 6 من شهر شعبان القادم وسيكون التقديم خلال اوقات الدوام الرسمي بالمقر الرئيسي للرئاسة بجدة ادارة شؤون الموظفين (حي الرويس - شارع حائل - مركز الباروم - ت 6519212 تحويلة 2312).

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

وظائف شاغرة بمعهد الأمير عبدالله

الرياض ـ اليوم 
اعلنت جامعة الملك سعود عن توفر وظائف للعمل بمعهد الامير عبدالله للبحوث والدراسات الاستشارية واوضح مدير عام شؤون هيئة التدريس والموظفين سليمان عبداللطيف السيف انه من يتوفر لديه المؤهل المطلوب ان يتقدم بصورة من مؤهلاته الى شعبة شؤون التوظيف بالادارة العامة لشؤون هيئة التدريس والموظفين بالدور الرابع مبنى الادارة رقم (19) بطريق الدرعية وذلك اعتبارا من يوم السبت المقبل ولمدة اسبوع والوظائف هي (منسق بحوث) والمطلوب درجة البكالوريوس في الهندسة او العلوم او العلوم الادارية (ادارة الاعمال) واجادة التعامل مع الحاسب الآلي وبراتب شهري لمدة سنة قابلة للتجديد (اخصائي تسويق) والمؤهل المطلوب بكالوريوس في ادارة الاعمال (تسويق) مع اجادة التعامل مع الحاسب الآلي وبراتب شهري لمدة سنة قابلة للتجديد.

----------

